# My Road to the NABBA 1st Timers Britain Finals - Nov 22nd



## Incredible Bulk

*CHAPTER 2..... *

*
*

*
**ROAD TO THE NABBA 1st Timers Britain Finals*

*INTRODUCTION:*

I thought i'd kick off a new journal as this is a new contest i'll be prepping for! For those who dont know, i competed in a local area show called the Mr Solent City 2009 in the Novice mens class with Paul Scarbourough prepping me.

I won my class and went onto win the overall! :thumb:

Here are a few choice pics from the day....

http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=P1030891-1.jpg]








































































I have been invited to the NABBA Novice Britain Finals and i will be competing in the 1st timers class as that show was my 1st show.

For the next 8-10 weeks i will be putting on some size and taking full advantage of the rebound from the contest dieting, then taking on Paul Scarbourough who prepped me for my last show, to get me into contest shape.

I am wanting to increase my profile in the bodybuilding industry and activley seeking sponsorship so with this new journal i will not be discussing any AAS, nor answering questions on the topic, so i ask you to please respect my decision and position on this.

Many thanks to everyone who made comments in my last journal and words of support, i hope you will all join me in this one and hopefully kick some ass come november 22nd!!!

Rock n Roll!!!


----------



## RACK

Was just about to post in your last journal asking what your plans for Nov were LOL!

Good luck again mate!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Look forward to reading this as well 

Your chest has an impressive thickness to it in those pictures as well.

As regards to the tanning, it shows that preparation beforehand works wonders!

What was your stage weight in the end out of interest?

Also, are you still planning on the South Coast and Portsmouth shows in 2010 or are you undecided on these?


----------



## Goose

Impressive pictures mate.. I checked out your before and after pics! Bl00dy impressive!! great work mate..

Those quads.. are just humungous!! :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

Good stuff mate 

Looking very good in the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520

stick in bro i have a guy doing the same show


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Look forward to reading this as well
> 
> Your chest has an impressive thickness to it in those pictures as well.
> 
> As regards to the tanning, it shows that preparation beforehand works wonders!
> 
> What was your stage weight in the end out of interest?
> 
> Also, are you still planning on the South Coast and Portsmouth shows in 2010 or are you undecided on these?


Cheers chris,

The tanning was worth its weight in gold watching 90% of the other people struggle with dream tan and rollers...

I didnt weigh myself on show day as i was having a 'i am fat' moment due to the mind games prep plays. I was 213lbs the day before so i'd say 215lbs due to carb up?

Still undecided on the portsmouth shows now, i need to get some more mass on this frame and i cant do that if i am doing a show every 6 months or so due to the prep taking 3 of those for cutting.

See where i am in november but i will compete in 2010, just at a later show. 



Goose said:


> Impressive pictures mate.. I checked out your before and after pics! Bl00dy impressive!! great work mate..
> 
> Those quads.. are just humungous!! :lol:


thanks goose! one girl said i had terminator legs :lol:



pastanchicken said:


> Good stuff mate
> 
> Looking very good in the pics :thumbup1:


cheers pnc, i am thrilled with how i looked show day, testiment to paul's prep and guidance.



chem said:


> stick in bro i have a guy doing the same show


Great stuff, i work with a guy who is also in the same class so it will be a great day :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this mate


----------



## hilly

will be following this also mate you look very impressive in the pics.

were are you starting your cals this week and what sort of cardio if any will you be doing while bulking for the next 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Fivos

Get those quads detailed and you will be very hard to beat...Well done mate you did yourself proud..

Fivos


----------



## kingprop

Goose said:


> Those quads.. are just humungous!! :lol:


Aren't they? Massive! Quality pics mate.


----------



## avril

Fivos said:


> Get those quads detailed and you will be very hard to beat...Well done mate you did yourself proud..
> 
> Fivos


get the detail through on those quads and you be amazing...

lots of speed walking...and stepper....lunges...all good for quad detail

well done...xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Yeah Aaron, do some stepping.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> will be following this also mate you look very impressive in the pics.
> 
> were are you starting your cals this week and what sort of cardio if any will you be doing while bulking for the next 8-10 weeks.


It will be good to have you in here mate! :beer:

I am on a crapper of a diet today due to my head being in the clouds still but i am food shopping tonight, sacking off the early return to the gym.

I went to tesco last night but came back with...well.....not stuff i should be eating! :tongue:

I am ramping up the carbs but not jumping in with both feet... slowly slowly.

I will be waking up at 5:30am still for mornign cardio, walking local area, for 45mins as i love this routine i developed.



Fivos said:


> Get those quads detailed and you will be very hard to beat...Well done mate you did yourself proud..
> 
> Fivos


cheers fivos!! :thumbup1:

the goals of these weeks until the start of the prep are to add some size on the back and to get the hammy's more developed in comparison to the quads.



avril said:


> get the detail through on those quads and you be amazing...
> 
> lots of speed walking...and stepper....lunges...all good for quad detail
> 
> well done...xxx


cheers avril! luckily/unluckily enough the gym only has one piece of cardio equipment and that is a stepper :tongue:



Ak_88 said:


> Yeah Aaron, do some stepping.


oh hush :lol:


----------



## LOCUST

Go for it mate, i also got an invite to this show, but the timing dosent work for me, so im buggerd ! which is a shame !


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers avril! luckily/unluckily enough the gym only has one piece of cardio equipment and that is a stepper :tongue:
> 
> oh hush :lol:


thats ok as you don't need equipment to do lunges or step ups :thumb:


----------



## MXD

All the best with this bro


----------



## FATBOY

helo m8

nice one you can only get better :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys! 

Today the diet has been off but i have made head way to get back on board by cooking all my meals for tomorrow and planning the rest.

5:30AM Cardio 45mins

6:30AM Breakfast:

100g oats

protein shake

9:30AM MEAL 3:

Chicken breast (large)

Salad with EVOO

12:00PM MEAL 4:

200g sweet spud

green veg

large chicken breast

EVOO

2:30PM MEAL 5 PREWORKOUT:

50g nuts

4 weetabix mixed with protein shake

4:00PM TRAIN

5:30PM BSD's PWO Recovery Shake (looking forward to drinking this again!)

7:00PM MEAL 6

200g steak

green veg

200g sweet potato

EVOO

10:00PM MEAL 7

Protein shake

50g Peanut butter

It is my birthday tomorrow so i will no doubt be adding in some goodies throughout the day but with all the meals cooked, i wont be eating crap all day every day.

I'll be keeping an eye on my condition and weight, tweaking carbs as things go along... i refuse to get fat again as i look pretty damn good at the moment and like to keep it that way 

Went to the gym and the gym owner is now calling me 'champ' pmsl.

He gave me a free protein shake after my session too, the day just got better and better!

Did some very light back exercises, just to keep things ticking along...i've missed bent rowing!

I have retained a bucket load of water due to the blow out over the weekend but as said above, i've got the 'need junk!!!' out of my system.

Went to ASDA and bought a good shop of decent foods this time.

My dad has sold one of his night vision hunting scopes (quite some £££) to buy a decent camera, lens's and flash set up because he says he was gutted to be stuck with a generic off the shelf 5M pixel camera for my show bless him.


----------



## ElfinTan

<<<<<<still smiling for you and hope you enjoy the rest of the ride! x You know where we are if you need us again Chunkster!

Where is the show held?


----------



## dmcc

Ooh one subscription to delete, one to add.

Best of luck mate, will be keeping my beady eye on you.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> <<<<<<still smiling for you and hope you enjoy the rest of the ride! x You know where we are if you need us again Chunkster!
> 
> Where is the show held?


hey tan!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'm over the moon and i will no doubt be asking to head on up to chew your and pauls ear off before the show!

The show is held in Dudley west midlands



dmcc said:


> Ooh one subscription to delete, one to add.
> 
> Best of luck mate, will be keeping my beady eye on you.


lol, cheers darren welcome to the new pad...paints a bit wet and the sofa's not arrived yet but make yourself at home...dont be afraid to click the kettle while your near it :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

OK but no talking crap or passing the time of day, we are here to bask in your glory. Mine's a Stella.


----------



## Haimer

Looking forward to reading this journal but will probably just read mainly, like I did in the last one.

Any bodyparts you want to bring up in particular for the show? Not saying that you need to, just wondering if you feel there's something you could bring up.

Also would like to try and attend this, a bit gutted I missed the Gosport show when it is relatively close although NABBA classes confuse me a bit more than UKBFF!


----------



## ElfinTan

There are now 3 from our place competing and prepping now so we'll sort it to have a bit of a master class which will be good for everyone!

As they say in the Middle East - Ahlan was Sahlan!


----------



## Britbb

Stick with it buddy and get that condition ripped for november, just enough time for a small rebound and then straight back in for a diet to get in top condition  You should do really well mate, you have good shape, good size and no weak points really so a nice all round physique, something that can do v well at the nabba novices.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Haimer said:


> Looking forward to reading this journal but will probably just read mainly, like I did in the last one.
> 
> Any bodyparts you want to bring up in particular for the show? Not saying that you need to, just wondering if you feel there's something you could bring up.
> 
> Also would like to try and attend this, a bit gutted I missed the Gosport show when it is relatively close although NABBA classes confuse me a bit more than UKBFF!


Hi mate, i'll be bringing up my back as much as i can along with the hamstrings.

The NABBA novice finals are pretty straight forward in classes luckily



ElfinTan said:


> There are now 3 from our place competing and prepping now so we'll sort it to have a bit of a master class which will be good for everyone!
> 
> As they say in the Middle East - Ahlan was Sahlan!


Happy days, let me know and i'll put the miles in. :beer:

Ahlan wa Sahlan :thumb:



Britbb said:


> Stick with it buddy and get that condition ripped for november, just enough time for a small rebound and then straight back in for a diet to get in top condition  You should do really well mate, you have good shape, good size and no weak points really so a nice all round physique, something that can do v well at the nabba novices.


Cheers britbb, i'll be busting my ass for this show as i have well and truelly got the bug :laugh:


----------



## stevie flynn

incredible bulk..

you look exellent mate.. well done on your success.. 

i will be at the novice finals in nov..most probably in an official capacity..

steve


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers stevie!

Well, being my birthday i have been surrounded by cakes and donuts at work...bliss 

I have ate my regular chicken/veg/salad meals but picked on the sweet goods all day, i've earnt it lol.

Went to the gym today and did a light chest/bi workout and i'm quite bloated but no suprise there seeing i have had some good food in the last 72 hours.

Still waiting on these brownies i was promised lol.....*cough* elfintan *cough* 

Hair is growing back in rapid fashion all over so i am the 'incredible itch', with the fake tan fading i am slipping through the ethnic groups having come down from african, i am now sat at middle eastern.... give it a few more days with the exfoliation and i will be asian before returning to white european. 

My Nigerian friend at work has said i am no longer a brother, more like a cousin PMSL.


----------



## Ak_88

When are you resuming the heavy sessions then? My leg session more than made up for your bottling of it 

I got my own belt through today, i'm not sure i want to divulge what size they sent me for fear of fatty comments :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

when my joints are up to it, i'm quit sore from the weekend still and i have only introduced carbs to the diet after so long without.

I will be hitting the weights heavier depending how i feel next week

and you will forever be above me on the weight belt fatty 

I refuse to let you beat me on that one now!

Today my dad presented me with a trophy to make up for the tiddler i was awarded at the show for the overall... the show organisers mixed and matched trophies as they didnt have enough so the overall was given to the Mr Class and i was given a small one intended for the Juniors?!

My dad is a star.... he has really swelled with pride with my win and this trophy is the mutts.


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> when my joints are up to it, i'm quit sore from the weekend still and i have only introduced carbs to the diet after so long without.
> 
> I will be hitting the weights heavier depending how i feel next week
> 
> and you will forever be above me on the weight belt fatty
> 
> I refuse to let you beat me on that one now!


Good to hear.

Thankfully though my extra height allows me to pull off a slightly bigger waist and not feel even fatter :lol: What was yours at peak bulk?

Wait till mine slims down, if i can get it sub 30 i'll be happy just to show you up  But for now it's time to bulk bulk bulk :thumbup1:

Love the trophies, can't wait for someone to quote the pictures though.


----------



## hackskii

Wow, your quads are massive.


----------



## ElfinTan

Brownies will be made tomorrow...got an early finish! Just hope PG doesn't eat them all!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hackskii said:


> Wow, your quads are massive.


cheers hacks! 

I would say 'hopefully' but i WILL get them shredded on my next outing...positive thinking! :tongue:



ElfinTan said:


> Brownies will be made tomorrow...got an early finish! Just hope PG doesn't eat them all!


Woooooo! :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Man your quads are sick, were your legs always big even as a kid or have you built them up, did they respond the quickest of your body parts.

ps well done on your win stood out a mile.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey ken, i have always had big thighs mate.

As a kid i was the one who gave lifts to other kids sitting on the saddle of my bike while i peddled away like mad lol.

Squatting is one of those movements i just love to do, it hurts so bad when you push yourself but the feeling of completing a 15-20 rep set is a good buzz. (sucks when you are on the 5th/6th rep though and shaking like a sh1tting dog PMSL)

Thank you


----------



## 3752

thats great of your dad mate i did think the trophy was very poor for the overall......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it was, he is really over the moon.

he's ordering a fairly decent SLR camera setup with lenses etc so he can track my progress over the years and have some good pics next time i'm on stage.

cant beat family support like that.

Paul, i'll be firing you an email/PM later on to start planning the attack on the finals.


----------



## jonno

Good luck in your next adventure IB. In answer to pauls comment on the trophies. Don`s not too extravagent when it comes to big trophies. I don`t think the budgets all that great and I think he relies on sponsership.

Having said that his advertising for the show is`nt that widespread either. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its all good, to be honest the trophy is just the icing on the cake, the whole experiance of it all is better than a piece of plastic.

but it is quite cool to have a new one to place on the mantlepiece lol

cheers jonno, relaxing this week with some light workouts then going up a gear next week


----------



## ares1

awesome trophy mate - you cant beat family support like that! 

i see you were reading one of the RACKMAN's™ posts at the time... :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

where were you carbwhore?! you said you were coming down and RACK was waiting for a phonecall but didnt hear anything?


----------



## flexwright

hiya IB, just want to say congrats and best of luck for the finals, i remember asking if you would do the finals if you got an invite, you said no but once you got the bug you got it for life


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i had a good think about it, in the grand scheme of things i wanted to qualify for a final event but didnt think it would be so soon so i was forced in some ways to alter the plans.

its a great opportunity for experiance and exposure so one contest i couldnt pass up.

*****UPDATE******

I have asked Paul Scarb to prep me again for the finals, his advice on the last few days and throughout the prep were top notch so we will be working together again to really nail my conditioning for the show.

12 week prep starts 30th August

cannot wait!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Looks impressive there, especially compared to the rest and I don't understand why a few of them turned up with such awful legs! one look at your legs and then compare to the others and only could be one winner.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers!! Its novice bodybuilding though mate dont forget so they will have things like that, i wasnt nailed in my condition either and my back is flat as a pancake so i am not going to throw a stone in this glass house 

I clapped my hands cheering them as they went on stage for their routines and shook theirs as they come off, takes guts to get up there! The more amatuers on stage the better IMO

Back workout, medium loads....still taking it easy

Trying to bring the traps up and middle back

DB Shrugs

120lbs x 15 reps x 3 sets

Bent BB Rows

90kg x 10 reps x 3 sets (squeezing back muscles at the top)

DB Rows

120lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets

Reverse grip pulldowns

4 plates x 10 reps x 2 sets

Face pulls

3 plates x 10 reps x 2 sets

Forearms screaming, pumped like crazy...

Love training in this condition, veins all over, larger due to the water retention and crazy pumps.

Tan is coming off and leaving me looking like a leper or someone with that skin disorder that turns black people white in patches.

Grrrreaaaat... i have a date tomorrow night so it looks like long sleeve shirt will be in order or a few laughs that will break the ice


----------



## hilly

tight top is in order mate and you will be gettin some in the condition your in


----------



## ElfinTan

Brownies baked (on a low carb day may I add).

Posted

To be delivered by 11am tomorrow!!!

Enjoy x

Mine are in the freezer lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you tan are a little beauty!!!! 

Doing a little brownie dance now! la la la la la la

LOL hilly, i might shop for a t-shirt in mothercare, seems to be fashionable with JW007


----------



## ElfinTan

A pwomise is a pwomise! :thumb:


----------



## bkoz

Well done on your win..

Whats face pulls.


----------



## Ak_88

r/e Middle back - thought about low pulley rows and/or t-bars? Though obviously it depends if those are going on another back day!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

t-bar was taken by a kid doing some deadlift exercise and i am keeping to the prinicple of pulley days and free weight lifts... like what we did last time.

most pulley work hits the lats with the equipment in city gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bkoz said:


> Well done on your win..
> 
> Whats face pulls.


cheers mate, face pulls is a good trap/rear delt exercise


----------



## Incredible Bulk

some pics UKM member Forrdee took on the day outside


----------



## RACK

Sounds like the rebound is coming along well so far mate. How are you feeling now that the show is over and the new goal is in mind?

Do you think prep will be easier this time around as you know what to expect?


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pics from foredee too, most muscluar looks really well!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Sounds like the rebound is coming along well so far mate. How are you feeling now that the show is over and the new goal is in mind?
> 
> Do you think prep will be easier this time around as you know what to expect?


hey mate, i bummed hard the 1st two days after the show... when you push yourself so hard for so long and one day its a dead stop you are left with a bit of an empty feeling.

But all that has changed now i have ate some good food and got back in the gym! Looking forward to the prep (sadistic pleasure) as it will be a lot easier this time round as i wont be shifting so much fat and i know the 12 weeks will get me peeled.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Just seen the pics from foredee too, most muscluar looks really well!!!


the pics are from earlier on in the day and i'm quite watery, as you saw by the end of the evening i was more bone dry and ripped.

Great how conditioning changes on the day with a few hours!


----------



## RACK

have just been saying the exact same to my mate at work. The really freaky thing was you could just about see you changin while we were sat down chatting between the morning and evening show. You looked totally different from sitting down to standing back up.

Gotta say though, it made me feel bad sitting there gluggin all the water while you were only allowed a sip.


----------



## hackskii

Handsome guy, you have a nice smile.

Im not gay so for some reason I felt compelled to say that...lol

Say, how old is the chap on the right?

wow, he looks pretty old.


----------



## Guest

I am liking this journal and your confidence mate!

Try doing some rack deadlifts for your back those will do far more than shrugs and facepulls ever will......


----------



## bigwoodgate

hey buddy glad to hear your doing well. competition was awsome you deserved 1st place mate check out the picture on my profile i took today look better and fuller now then on the day.

hows your diet now you stayin very strict with what u eat?


----------



## shauno

Con said:


> I am liking this journal and your confidence mate!
> 
> Try doing some rack deadlifts for your back those will do far more than shrugs and facepulls ever will......


from below or above the knee mate?

double overhand or mixed grip?


----------



## gym rat

shauno said:


> from below or above the knee mate?
> 
> double overhand or mixed grip?


x2:thumb:


----------



## Guest

shauno said:


> from below or above the knee mate?
> 
> double overhand or mixed grip?


Some where between mid shin and your knee cap depending on how long your arms are and where you find the best groove for driving the weight up with pure back power. I keep my legs pretty much straight for the whole movement. If bodybuilding is your goal then use straps with a double overhand grip, if a competition deadlift interests you then use an alternating grip with no straps, this is more dangerous as far as biceps tears go plus it tends to stimulate one side more than the other imo....

Try and do the negative as slow and as controlled as possible (not to the point where it becomes dangerous of course!).


----------



## shauno

purely from a BB perspective myself mate.

double overhand strapped up it is then.

is your technique the same as this mate.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> have just been saying the exact same to my mate at work. The really freaky thing was you could just about see you changin while we were sat down chatting between the morning and evening show. You looked totally different from sitting down to standing back up.
> 
> Gotta say though, it made me feel bad sitting there gluggin all the water while you were only allowed a sip.


It was freaky for myself to see mate, looking at the pics from early show to the evening pose off for the overall its crazy.

Dont feel bad lol, i was more worried about who stole my flapjacks and where that pack of cigerettes got too! :laugh:

(i smoke when nervous)



hackskii said:


> Handsome guy, you have a nice smile.
> 
> Im not gay so for some reason I felt compelled to say that...lol
> 
> Say, how old is the chap on the right?
> 
> wow, he looks pretty old.


Why thank you hacks! I'm not gay but those words would get you a free drink :lol:

Old chap on the right? I think he was in his 60's... unlucky with his placing as IMO was in better nick on the day



Con said:


> I am liking this journal and your confidence mate!
> 
> Try doing some rack deadlifts for your back those will do far more than shrugs and facepulls ever will......


Cheers con, my love for bodybuilding has grown since show day and well and truelly bitten by the bug.

I will be doing rack deads next week...taking it easy the week after the show as i was like an old man for a few days :tongue:

Back to the heavy work next week but keeping an eye on not over doing things as it is still quite early for my joints/tendons i can imagine to go all out.



bigwoodgate said:


> hey buddy glad to hear your doing well. competition was awsome you deserved 1st place mate check out the picture on my profile i took today look better and fuller now then on the day.
> 
> hows your diet now you stayin very strict with what u eat?


hey mate, thanks!

I had a blow out for 2-3 days and now back onto good quality food but with a few naughty treats thrown in from time to time.

No pizzas/curries etc...more like an ice cream or a choc chip muffin (my weakness!)

-------------------------

last light workout of the week

Friday - Shoulders Triceps

Smith BHN Press

70kg - 8 reps x 3 sets

DB Laterals

30lbs - 10 reps x 3 sets

DB Rear Laterals

20lbs - 10 reps x 3 sets

Cable pulldowns

Cable OH Extensions

Taking it easy on the elbows as i have a bit of tendonitus from the show so skulls were out of the question while they heal.

Took things light and easy.

Back to normal service monday!


----------



## LittleChris

How did the date go in the end mate?


----------



## dmcc

If your tendons are playing up, try 6-Methyluracil from Bulkpowders. Miracle in a tub.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> How did the date go in the end mate?


went well mate 

She was at the bodybuilding show as a willing spectator, which is strange as most girls i know are dragged kicking and screaming by their boyfriends :lol:



dmcc said:


> If your tendons are playing up, try 6-Methyluracil from Bulkpowders. Miracle in a tub.


i'll be using BSD's Cissus and also taking a deeper look at their MSM

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/MSM.html


----------



## dmcc

Both good calls, and cissus works, but belieeeeeeve me I have never used anything like 6-MU. After just a few days my shoulder wasn't sore any more and felt stronger.


----------



## LittleChris

Glad to hear it bud, nice of Paul to let you off the leash for a little runaround :lol:

Are you going to continue training with the FST method as per pre-contest or go back to your old ways?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sounds like it is working well for you darren!! good stuff mate 

Chris: paul has let me run loose in the yard but there's an electric boundry fence that sets my collar off with a 1000V charge if i go to far on the diet 

I'll be continuing with the FST-7 but switching things around

i.e.

Squats (4x 15 reps)

Ham curls (6x 8 reps) 10 sec rest

G.H.R's (3x sets)

Leg extensions (fst-7)

Standing calve raises (heavy)

Sitting calve raises (light)


----------



## Bettyboo

Congrats on winning and good luck with your other comp!


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chris: paul has let me run loose in the yard but there's an electric boundry fence that sets my collar off with a 1000V charge if i go to far on the diet


Ever seen the movie The Running Man?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back to the heavy stuff!!

Back

DB Shrugs (lying forward on incline bench)

90lbs - 15 reps

110lbs - 10 reps

110lbs - 10 reps

Bent rows

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

Rack deads (below knee)

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

Pausing at the top to really pull on the traps

BACK PUMMMMMMMMMMMP!!!!

(Head ache...urggghhh)

DB Rows

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

these were quite light but not wanting to push my luck, 150lb'rs next week

Face pulls

2 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

Water weight vastly reduced, no bloated feeling and diet is back to normality but with cheat meal at dinner and a snack during the day.

Back is dead to the world, i am dreading the DOMS tomorrow as i have never seen my traps blow up like that!

As you can tell, bringing up my traps is a priority so hence the isolation work prior to compounds.


----------



## dmcc

So are you working traps then?

:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> So are you working traps then?


Nah....he can't be working traps, it's all about the torso and them abs Darren mate.

Nice rack DL. Are you using straps for max effect or did you fanny around like I did last time I did racks and forgot both chalk and straps.

Forward lying incline shrugs, there must be a shorter way of writing that, hmmm I propose we call them superman shrugs, really hit the traps. :rockon: :lol:

I take it you are looking to fill in detail in the central mass of the traps rather than just big up the top?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:



> So are you working traps then?
> 
> :lol:


i've thought about it once or twice! :tongue:



Gym Bunny said:


> Nice rack DL. Are you using straps for max effect or did you fanny around like I did last time I did racks and forgot both chalk and straps.
> 
> Forward lying incline shrugs, there must be a shorter way of writing that, hmmm I propose we call them superman shrugs, really hit the traps.
> 
> I take it you are looking to fill in detail in the central mass of the traps rather than just big up the top?


Cheers GB

The rack deads are down but will be building back up again, i wore straps with a double overhand grip.

Superman shrugs would be an idea but my arms are pointing straight down and not forward ala superman! :tongue:

i'll be going for the traps overall, upper, central....its like the whole upper/lower chest debate. Work the muscle as a whole and let the chips lie where they fall.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've thought about it once or twice! :tongue:
> 
> Cheers GB
> 
> The rack deads are down but will be building back up again, i wore straps with a double overhand grip.
> 
> Superman shrugs would be an idea but my arms are pointing straight down and not forward ala superman! :tongue:
> 
> i'll be going for the traps overall, upper, central....its like the whole upper/lower chest debate. Work the muscle as a whole and let the chips lie where they fall.


You utter [email protected]! I just started on the no carbs/fat joy today and you post about chips! :ban:

We could call them Hulk Shrugs instead? :lol:

I didn't really view your back as a weak point until I saw the final comp pics and while you aren't exactly Mr Bean, in comparison to the legs, your upper back is lagging a touch. So I stand corrected, also def changed my mind about the chest.


----------



## RACK

I wouldn't say you've lost that much strength mate considering how extreme you had to diet, I've got a feeling it will be shooting back up pretty quick during the rebound.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my back is as flat as a pancake side on but i have been talking with a few guys and they said that back thickness comes with time and seeing i have only been back in training 16 months with a harsh cut down, its understandable.

patience is a virtue...something i sadly lack lol

weighed myself today

215lbs show day

238lbs two days after the show

230lbs this morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Peck Deck

13 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Incline Smith Press

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

Back using above 70kg again so a 10kg jump, can go heavier but still one eye on the tendons etc

Decline Press

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Same as above, can go heavier but still taking it easier.

Shouldrs by this point were aching (good ache, not pain ache)...goes to show how long its been!

Cable cross overs

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Chest pumped to high heaven.

Because i am training back twice a week, biceps wont get seperate isolation work because that would be training them effectivley 3x a week.

Legs tonight....muahahahahahhaaha

RETURN OF THE SQUATS


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah keep an eye on those tendons.

Widow maker for ****s and giggles on squats tonight? Or you sticking wih FST7?


----------



## RACK

Looks like the shoulder held out well enough mate.

What have you got planned for the legs tonight apart from squats?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Squats 4x 15 reps

GHR's

Lying Ham Curls (6 sets - 10 sec rest)

FST-7 Leg extensions

Standing calve raises (heavy)

Sitting calve raises (light)

mauahahahahahaha


----------



## RACK

Nice! Should do the trick mate, I think they could do with a bit more size haha


----------



## Ak_88

Hows your shoulder niggle compared to how it was a while back - think it'll hold up to pressing 2x a week?


----------



## LittleChris

On your chest session, when using the smith machine, what incline are you using?

I find I get a great stretch and pump with the exercise, mainly as you can target exactly where the bar will land, but feel I am restricted by the weight I can lift (CGBP on flat bench barbell was markedly heavier!)

Are those 4 sets of 15squats including warm ups? I.e pyramidding?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK - Yeah i need to bring them up mate  Shock n awe lol....

AK - Shoulder niggle has gone *touch wood*, looking forward to doing some heavy OH pressing again. Hang clean and then OH press... killer.

Chris - i have the bench at 35-40 degs mate, real good stretch on the pecs.

Leg wise i will do 2-3 small warm up sets but then have 4 sets of solid squatting with a workign weight


----------



## fxleisure

Respect to you mate.

Saw your before pics months ago and have to be honest, thought you had a lot to do in such a short time, but hell what a transformation, especially your last few weeks, massive change!

It has got to be said again, those wheels are SICK and thats the only word to describe them with! If you can get the seperation and cuts through (as I am sure you will) they will without a doubt be the best up there.

The stuff you mentioned about your Dad really got to me. Ive never had that kind of relationship with my Dad, but did see a little bit of proudness in him afterwards. I bet him buying a new camera and getting you another trophy is a feeling that will stick with you forever.

Good luck at the finals bud!

P.S. whose the dude in the middle on the last picture of you all stood outside?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate

Yeah it was a tough prep but so glad i stuck with it all and carried on through it.

I'm keeping more close eye on my diet and ensuring i am in a good position for my 12 week prep start (aug 30th) as i want to be ripped and see the legs looking cut up.

i know it will come with experiance and the more times i compete but this prep is going to be blasting the last one out of the water and looking forward to Paul Scarb putting his knowledge into full whack again.

My dad has been a rock for me, he has even subsidised my weekly butchers orders as it was coming close to £30 a week for chicken and steak.

Thinking of my dads words does still choke me and bring a lump to my throat as its the words i have been dying to hear since i was a kid...."i'm proud of you".

The guy in the middle is jason corrick, Mr Universe and Mr Britain


----------



## mick_the_brick

Enjoying your food again pal??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh yes! being quite good at the moment though!

last night i felt a bit run down so i bought a huge pizza from asda for like £3 and only ate 2/3 of it due to the guilt lol.

My dessert was half a honey dew melon, 2 peaches and 2 scoops of mint icecream.

Leggggggsssss:

I havent squatted in over 14 weeks, during the prep it was leg press and leg extensions so last night i dipped my toe in the proverbial waters to see where i was at strength wise.

100kg - 15 reps (bahh, too light)

120kg - 15 reps (still too light)

140kg - 15 reps (hmmm...not bad)

left it as that as i dont want to push the knees too hard after a long hiatus.

next week i'll be hitting 150kg for 15 no worries, my all time best is 167.5kg for 15 reps so seeing i am a few stone lighter its not too bad.

Glute ham raises

3 sets to failure under BW

Lying Ham Curls (10 sec rest)

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 8 reps

25kg - 8 reps

25kg - 8 reps

25kg - 8 reps

25kg - 8 reps

Pitiful weight but hams were nuked from the squats and GHR's

Leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 8 reps - 7 sets (30 sec rest)

going up to 50kg next week

Standing calve raises (to failure)

200kg

240kg

240kg

missed these with heavier weight!

sitting calve raises (to failure)

4 plates

4 plates

3 plates

Went shopping in asda afterwards and my legs were doing elvis impressions as they shook on the spot if i stood around too long.

Lets say climbing out of bed was fun today!


----------



## RACK

You know for sure you'll either be able to sit down without pain or stand up without pain, there's no way you can do both without sayin "ooooooooo!"

140kg x 15 well done mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last nights workout was just for the lats.

Chins

BW - 12 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 8 reps

Trying a variety of grips on the lat pulldown station for 2 sets of 8 reps.

C.G Underhand pulldowns

C.G Pulldowns

Medium grip pulldowns

Biceps were very easily pumped on this workout and something that detracted from the back work.

I am getting pumps with minimal effort, i walk 10 paces and my shins are screaming or even chew food and my jaw muscle aches...cant even write with a pen for too long before the hand aches!

Low Pulley rows

8 plates - 3 sets x 8 reps

Back was pumped and finished off with some posing work to see what shape i am in. Water is blurring my midsection and some fat added but arms are still ripped, veins still there across the chest.

Saw some veins on my calves faintly under the skin which is new?

Cardio will be thrown in tonight for 20 mins PWO.

Swimming tomorrow so stretch out this battered body!


----------



## RACK

I find slowing the reps down on the negative puts less strain on the bi's mate. Not sure if it'll work for you but could be worth a try?


----------



## 3752

Aaron in my opinion 30min should be minimum for cardio 3-4 times a week whilst not pre-comp...(i know you don't HAVE to listen to me yet  )


----------



## Guest

> 'i am fat' moment due to the mind games prep plays


i always thought you were a fat bastard under the muscle 

i think this blog will be as - if not more intersting than the last - great results last time- i wish you all the very best this time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> I find slowing the reps down on the negative puts less strain on the bi's mate. Not sure if it'll work for you but could be worth a try?


tried it mate, the stretch just pumps them more!! :lol:



Pscarb said:


> Aaron in my opinion 30min should be minimum for cardio 3-4 times a week whilst not pre-comp...(i know you don't HAVE to listen to me yet  )


noted and will do paul... i want a good starting point for the prep plus dont like losing the conditioning i worked my ass off to achieve



romper stomper said:


> i always thought you were a fat bastard under the muscle
> 
> i think this blog will be as - if not more intersting than the last - great results last time- i wish you all the very best this time.


ha ha, inside me is a sherman klump waiting to burst out! :tongue:

this prep is going to be very interesting mate :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Just a quick hello...not been in here for ages. Glad all s dandy x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey tan!

Shoulders

Hang Clean n Press

60kg - 3 reps

65kg - 6 reps

70kg - 6 reps

75kg - 6 reps

Smith Military Press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

DB Laterals

30lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

Rear DB Flys

25lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

No direct arm work this week, body's taken a battering


----------



## hertderg

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate
> 
> My dad has been a rock for me, he has even subsidised my weekly butchers orders as it was coming close to £30 a week for chicken and steak.
> 
> Thinking of my dads words does still choke me and bring a lump to my throat as its the words i have been dying to hear since i was a kid...."i'm proud of you".


That's fantastic mate, I've just repped you but the rep isn't for you it's for your Dad :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, cheers hertderg.

Woke up at 6am, hit the snooze button repeatedly but dragged myself up and hit the roads this morning.

45mins AM cardio walking round local area, shins pumped....

75g oats and protein shake for breakfast.

Meeting a friend for a back workout tonight *evil chuckle*....its going to be fun breaking him


----------



## RACK

Do you think the shin pumps are down to the water being held?

You know you're going to get a call from your mate tomorrow with him telling you how bad his back is, then another on wednesday saying it's worse LOL!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it is the water mate, taken some action to reduce the retention and its working so far, previous i could take 100 steps with out the shin splints killing me.

i'm expecting him to bottle it TBH


----------



## LittleChris

Any pictures or are you in hiding until you start your prep?

You advertising for BulkSupplements now? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm hiding until august 30th

last thing i want is some jumped up noob saying 'OMFG YOUR DOING IT ALL WRONG!!!11!11'

plus it will give me time to work on my back


----------



## Incredible Bulk

My friend came down for a session so helped him learn the ropes and laughed as he learnt the evils of deadlifts!

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps x 3 sets

(time for 140lbs, no 130lb db's so should be fun)

Bent Rows

140kg - 6 reps

130kg - 8 reps

130kg - 8 reps

Rack Deads

210kg - 8 reps (easy)

230kg - 4 reps PB

210kg - 6 reps

Happy with that!!!

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

going up to 7 plates

Facepulls

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

Good little session, felt drained all evening after that!


----------



## LittleChris

Do you use a belt when you do any exercises? Have ordered one but not sure which exercises to use it for.

How do you do your rows now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I use a belt that the gym has lying about, a real thick powerlifting one.

Only use it for heavy bent back work, standing OH pressing and squats

my rows are slightly more elevated so i hit the traps more, plus i find the more parallel to the ground i go, the more strain on the lower back


----------



## RACK

Strength is just piling back on now mate, well impressed with the rack deads (they have my name in them haha!)


----------



## 3752

how are thing in general buddy?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers rack! strength is on the up every week so its a game of throw on the weight and see if i can lift it. More like throw on 10kg extra and see if i get the bar back up lol.

I dont like wasting energy on light sets so as soon as i gauge it, i quit the set and add more weight.

paul - really good thanks, weight is 20lbs up on where i was contest day and stabilised due to restricting the diet so i only eat something sweet and tasty at dinner time rather than scattered throughout the day.

Its paid off as my vascularity (sp) is top notch in the gym still on chest/arms, midsection is not bad considering the water retention.

Buzzing really! New missus who is bang into my training support wise.

If truth be told i havent felt this good in a long while. Gym/diet/personal all top drawer.

-------------------------------------------

quick chest session as i was due to go out.

peck deck

13 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

Incline Bench (smith)

85kg - 10 reps

85kg - 8 reps

85kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

All up on last weeks numbers, going to 90kg next week.

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps x 4 sets

Massive chest pump, really felt the chest working on the cable cross overs with the painful/good feeling when you fully contract the muscle

Chest is sore today.

Legs tonight with new training partner, he hasnt trained legs before properly so he's in for a world of fun when i introduce him to 15 rep squats!


----------



## ElfinTan

Sounds like things are top banana Chunkster!!!!

R Danny's plans have been kyboshed after some daft burd slipped on some tiles taking him down with her while he was having a weeks break before his prep started....tearing the ligaments in his AC joint!!!! He's gutted but phylisophical as is Dan's way. mad thing is he can only train legs and calves and they are the last two things he needs to train hahaha!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh crap!! thats some bad luck 

he come across a top lad as well when i met him so quite gutted to read that.

Can't he train upper body at all?


----------



## hilly

congrats ont eh new bird mate. Having a girl in your life makes bodybuilding easier IMO.

some1 to amuse you on the weekends and get some extra cardio in


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahh crap!! thats some bad luck
> 
> he come across a top lad as well when i met him so quite gutted to read that.
> 
> Can't he train upper body at all?


Only REALLY light flushing through on arms. he said it's the most painful thing he's ever felt....and he's been stabbed in the arm and broken his ankle and foot lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

AC = knee right?

Confuzzled at how it causes pain for the top half?

either way, makes me cringe as my dad partially tore his ACL (knee) and i get funny thinking about it when i squat (as you gotta love those thoughts!)


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> congrats ont eh new bird mate. Having a girl in your life makes bodybuilding easier IMO.
> 
> some1 to amuse you on the weekends and get some extra cardio in


by far mate :lol:

keeping things on a grounded level, each day as it comes but made up so far :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> *ALPHA 6*
> 
> *DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


Fo shizzle.... :lol:


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> by far mate :lol:
> 
> keeping things on a grounded level, each day as it comes but made up so far :tongue:


Too right. Dont jump in the deep end. I did this and will regret it for the rest of my life!!! I wont go into detail.

Make sure they like to cook and eat thought as mine does and she preps my food every day for me!


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers rack! strength is on the up every week so its a game of throw on the weight and see if i can lift it. More like throw on 10kg extra and see if i get the bar back up lol.
> 
> I dont like wasting energy on light sets so as soon as i gauge it, i quit the set and add more weight.
> 
> Buzzing really! New missus who is bang into my training support wise.
> 
> If truth be told i havent felt this good in a long while. Gym/diet/personal all top drawer.


Awesome on all fronts mate!!! I'm not a fan of lots of ligt set warm ups either on bench I'll do a few reps with the bar, a few with 60kg then into it.

Oh and how good is having someone with you into training!!!! :rockon:


----------



## dmcc

A new woman?? Thought someone was a perky bunny of late.... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> AC = knee right?
> 
> Confuzzled at how it causes pain for the top half?!)


AC joint is where the clavical (aka collar bone) joints the shoulder girdle!!

:thumb:

ACL = knee


----------



## Ak_88

Whats shakin' babycakes, miss me? 

Whos this new training partner then - anyone i knew? Everything else going alright?


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> AC joint is where the clavical (aka collar bone) joints the shoulder girdle!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ACL = knee


 :thumbup1: That's the one Chicken!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> :thumbup1: That's the one Chicken!


hahahaha i think i should have seriously reconsidered my physiotherapy degree if i didnt know that :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> AC joint is where the clavical (aka collar bone) joints the shoulder girdle!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ACL = knee


ahhh gotcha!!! ouch..... :cursing:



Ak_88 said:


> Whats shakin' babycakes, miss me?
> 
> Whos this new training partner then - anyone i knew? Everything else going alright?


hey lil miss, like a hole in the head :tongue:

New guy is my best mates sisters boyfriend....

he's doing ok so far! survived leg day and seeing he hasnt squatted before i might of been an evil bastard and made him do a set of 15 followed by a set of 20 :whistling:



RACK said:


> Oh and how good is having someone with you into training!!!!


Top drawer mate! :thumb:



willsey4 said:


> Too right. Dont jump in the deep end. I did this and will regret it for the rest of my life!!! I wont go into detail.
> 
> Make sure they like to cook and eat thought as mine does and she preps my food every day for me!


I'm not going to mate, been there before and i think you have a bigger cautionary tale than i do! :tongue:

she does cook and enjoys cooking for me, double whammy!

multi quote only allows so many quotes.... gargggg

darren - yes lol, plus i'm buzzing by having sweet sweet carbs again!!!

I'll update tonights training tomorrow, running on 3 hours kip... one kicker to new relationships :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

He's never squatted and you gave him 15's and 20's? Guess he'll be crippled for about a week then :lol: :lol: :lol:

Whats your thoughts on rack pulls in a smith? I'm looking at putting them in and it's the only way i can actually put them in, worth trying or a sure-fire way to throw my back out again?


----------



## supermancss

you look heads above everyone else there at that competition   well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> He's never squatted and you gave him 15's and 20's? Guess he'll be crippled for about a week then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats your thoughts on rack pulls in a smith? I'm looking at putting them in and it's the only way i can actually put them in, worth trying or a sure-fire way to throw my back out again?


yeah i'm an evil bastard! you are light years ahead of him in weights shifted. he did the 15's with 50kg and 20's with 40kg

rack pulls in a smith? errr....sounds a bit trick for the lower back.

try it and see but the fixed motion hardly allows for your own biomechanics when pulling due to the slight incline the smiths have.



supermancss said:


> you look heads above everyone else there at that competition   well done


cheers!!! :beer: :bounce:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Legs

Squats

150kg - 8 reps

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 10 reps

G.H.R's

2 sets x failure

Lying Hamcurls (10 sec rest between sets)

25kg - 8 reps x 6 sets

Doing some heavy ham work next week

Leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 10 reps x 7 sets

Sitting calve raises

5 plates - failure

5 plates - failure

5 plates (multiple drop set faster tempo)

Legs nuked!!

My new training partner took it all on board and did the same workout as me, granted i have to strip off a lot of weight when its his set but its good to have someone to workout with again.


----------



## pastanchicken

Ak_88 said:


> He's never squatted and you gave him 15's and 20's? Guess he'll be crippled for about a week then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats your thoughts on rack pulls in a smith? I'm looking at putting them in and it's the only way i can actually put them in, worth trying or a sure-fire way to throw my back out again?


Love your choice of avi's mate :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris

AK, I thought the same with the Smith for rack DLs but tried it and found it very effective.

You not a fan of SLDLs IB?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lower back pumps after squats kinda writes off any exercise that includes 'deadlift' in its description 

Will throw in next week, it is a good exercise your right... just hate my lower back screaming!! lol


----------



## hilly

haha i feel ya on lower back pumps.

Chris i really like rack pulls/dl's on the smith as it allows me to use an overhand grip and really focus on using my back


----------



## LittleChris

I can't actually do DLs on the smith as oddly it only goes as low as knee height.

Yes, can't beat overhand grip- finally worked out why my straps unravelled on back day- was wrapping them wrong!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

take it elsewhere guys!!


----------



## hilly

sorry babes,

im sure training is going well and your lookin super good 

better?


----------



## LittleChris

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

much better 

Back workout - lat emphasis

Chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Close grip underhand pulldowns

6 plates - 9 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley rows

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

DB curls

60lbs - 7 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

BW - 234lbs which is 20lbs up on show day weight, been maintaining this for a little while now. Veins and abs on show still so happy with where i am.

Keeping the diet clean all day except for dinner is working a treat

Cardio 3x a week @ 60mins walking round local area before breakfast


----------



## LittleChris

Before leaving for the gym...I always "exercise" the soul...this morning I had a great "workout"...one of the devotion readings was in Psalm 25...specifically verse 4 and 5..."Show me Thy ways. O Lord; teach me they paths." "Lead me in thy truth and teach me: for THOU ART THE GOD OF MY SALVATION. On Thee do I wait all the day."


----------



## Incredible Bulk

errr....thanks for that?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heavy back work

Seated DB Shrugs

140lbs - 10 reps PB

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

Pausing at the top and for the negatives....feels like your traps are going to be ripped clean off the bone.

Bent Rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Lighter than last week but the shrugs nuked my traps...all good

Deads

60kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

180kg - 4 reps

220kg - 6 reps

220kg - 6 reps

220kg - 3 reps (felt a weird sensation in my obliques?)

Good deadlifting, didnt go for the lower 4 reps with the 230kg again as i wanted more time under tension with the 220kg.

Obliques on each side felt really weird, it was like someone has pulled the skin down tight?!

Err'ing on the side of caution, i bailed...

Good short workout but knackered me out, slept for an hour on the couch when i got home.

With back workouts being split up between lat work and heavy barbell/dumbbell work the workouts are shorter to aid recovery.

weight, 230lbs....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

flat bench (1st time in 4 months so unsure of strength)

120kg - 15 reps (yup, strong!)

130kg - 7 reps (+1 assisted)

120kg - 8 reps

Smith incline press

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 6 reps

Cable cross overs

9 plates - 10 reps PB

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Good session, short n sweet but did the job...


----------



## Ak_88

Good stuff gay boy, shoulder all good going back to flat pressing?


----------



## dale_flex

Nice to see your holding your weight down after a show. Thats something i really need to master next time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> Good stuff gay boy, shoulder all good going back to flat pressing?


cheers lover, shoulder is back to normal and the rest did it wonders.

chest is quite sore today so done something for it all....



dale_flex said:


> Nice to see your holding your weight down after a show. Thats something i really need to master next time.


it was hard to reign in the crazy while shopping in supermarkets as i once had to go back and do another shop as i managed to buy only crap junk food on the 1st run!

but for the last 3 weeks i have been eating pretty clean for all meals bar evening meal being a moderate cheat meal...not pizza/curry etc, more so breadcrumb chicken escalopes with chips and scrambled egg lol with a nice dessert


----------



## pastanchicken

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest
> 
> flat bench (1st time in 4 months so unsure of strength)
> 
> 120kg - 15 reps (yup, strong!)
> 
> 130kg - 7 reps (+1 assisted)
> 
> 120kg - 8 reps


----------



## willsey4

If you havent done it for that long thats very good benching mate


----------



## paul m

i won the ne first timers im hoping to do finals too pal just dreading dieting again lol


----------



## willsey4

paul m said:


> i won the ne first timers im hoping to do finals too pal just dreading dieting again lol


You have any pics mate of your class as looking to first timers class? Thanks


----------



## paul m

ill get some up pal not on my computer at mo but if you type paul monaghan bodybuilding in you tube you can see my routine on stage pal dont know how to do a link its also on la muscle tv north east part one .


----------



## paul m

think that should do it pal i loved my first time on stage was hard work got so much respect for these guys who do it yr in yr out


----------



## LittleChris

Saw your 200kg bench on there, impressive lifting :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers willsey!

paul, good physique mate!! hope to see you at the show 

-----------------

legs

squats

100kg - warm up

140kg - warm up

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps

160kg - 8 reps

Good squatting, going up to 170kg next week.

Ham curls

50kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Trying to suss out strength on these

Leg extensions

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

6 plates

5 plates

4 plates (all to failure)

legs toasted.


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8 hows it going ,

i spoke to jason corrick the other day, he rememberd you from the show and he said you had good potential and he realy liked your attitude , 

nice one m8

fb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

really?! 

Thats made my day that!


----------



## paul m

thanks m8 i put 220kg up on bench other day i think thats my 1rm done for a bit as i felt like it was gonna rip me in half lol did 180 for 8 aswell iv learnt that im better off going a bit lighter and feeling the movement though


----------



## FATBOY

Incredible Bulk said:


> really?!
> 
> Thats made my day that!


yes m8 i was telling him about you as i post on here and he rememberd you as the guy who had a constant grin lol


----------



## dale_flex

Can't beat getting high praise from one of the countries top physiques aaron, props mate.


----------



## RACK

Nice one on the Jason comment mate.

Sorry not been on here much, I'll hopefully be sorted by the end of next week.

Hope all is well, and cheers for the funny texts  Speak to ya soon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays workout

Smith OH Press

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

DB Laterals

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

Rear Laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

Tri pusdowns/OH extension superset

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

This saturday has been a bit wayward with the diet and did my body let me know about it! Felt bloated and stagnant all saturday...

not so much as in junk but as in carbs... urrrgggghhhh

Missus's mum cooked a heavy pasta dish which was great tasting but sat heavy on the stomach.

Back to clean food as usual during the week and looking forward to it!

Had to lift hay bales in the stables from a delivery and i felt like homer simpson....time to get my fitness back!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cardio was rolling in the hay? :whistling:


----------



## willsey4

ElfinTan said:


> Cardio was rolling in the hay? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

arf arf!! 

Back

DB Shrugs

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

going up to 150lbs next week

Bent rows

130kg - 8 reps

130kg - 8 reps

130kg - 8 reps

Rack deads

230kg -6 reps (rep PB)

230kg - 6 reps (wooooot)

180kg - 6 reps (faster pace)

happy with that! 240kg next week!

face pulls

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

PWO cardio on the stepper


----------



## hilly

looks like the strength is on the up and up good stuff.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

bench

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 6 reps

Up up up and awaaaaaay, 150kg next week.

Smith incline press

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

And again, up and awaaaay!

Cable cross overs

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

All weights up, happy days!


----------



## LittleChris

Any videos of these benching sessions- used to love the squatting ones, especially with CF over on MT :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

You beast :wub:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Any videos of these benching sessions- used to love the squatting ones, especially with CF over on MT :thumb:


my phones buggered as i broke the memory card so nothing to take it with. I'll see if my digi camera takes videos.



dmcc said:


> You beast :wub:


ha ha, hey sweet cheeks...good to see you in here :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Oh I'm lurking and reading... just not saying much at the moment.


----------



## carbsnwhey

Good luck mate keep up the good work


----------



## dale_flex

Thats a decent looking chest session mate, strength is flying up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys, strength is really on the up which is good... chest is looking and feeling much fuller

chins

BW - 14 reps

BW - 12 reps

BW - 10 reps

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 6 reps

Low pulley rows (medium wide grip)

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

DB curls

65lbs - 7 reps

65lbs - 7 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

lats really pumped, things are looking encouraging in the mirror with back thickness.


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys, strength is really on the up which is good... chest is looking and feeling much fuller
> 
> chins
> 
> BW - 14 reps
> 
> BW - 12 reps
> 
> BW - 10 reps
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> 6 plates - 8 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 8 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 6 reps
> 
> Low pulley rows (medium wide grip)
> 
> 8 plates - 10 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 10 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 10 reps
> 
> DB curls
> 
> 65lbs - 7 reps
> 
> 65lbs - 7 reps
> 
> 65lbs - 6 reps
> 
> lats really pumped, things are looking encouraging in the mirror with back thickness.


Have you tried T Bar Rows with a bar in the corner like Ronnie does them. I use to do loads of them and now recently gone back to using them and I now wonder why i ever stopped them.


----------



## pastanchicken

willsey4 said:


> Have you tried T Bar Rows with a bar in the corner like Ronnie does them. I use to do loads of them and now recently gone back to using them and I now wonder why i ever stopped them.


I've done them in the past mate, good exercise.

Got a T Bar machine at my current gym, was on that last night, works fairly well :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have two back workouts a week, one for heavy barbell work and the other is more lat/cable orientated...working nicely so far.

i have been doing some heavy bent barbell rows for the last few weeks but might go over to t-bars for a bit as we have a proper station for it.


----------



## dale_flex

Why the decision to work back twice a week then mate? And how does this affect your recovery? Dale


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back is a weak area in overall development at the moment...

if you look at my workouts they are short n sweet... no long haul 4-5 exercises for one body part + 3-4 exercises for the arms etc.

recovery is great and i feel refreshed with it all... muscles are responding well and couldn't be happier.

I did this with my chest a year ago with 2x a week training and it responded with some good growth.

its only for 3 odd weeks before pscarb jumps in again and changes things about for the prep.


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> back is a weak area in overall development at the moment...
> 
> if you look at my workouts they are short n sweet... no long haul 4-5 exercises for one body part + 3-4 exercises for the arms etc.
> 
> recovery is great and i feel refreshed with it all... muscles are responding well and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I did this with my chest a year ago with 2x a week training and it responded with some good growth.
> 
> its only for 3 odd weeks before pscarb jumps in again and changes things about for the prep.


Looking forward to it.

You having any update pics?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics will be taken day 1 of prep mate, august 30th


----------



## RACK

Alright mate, looks like things are stoming along. Back on line now so can catch up over next few days


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey good to see you back matey

friday's workout:

smith military press

80kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps PB

80kg - 6 reps

DB Laterals

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

Rear laterals

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

Tri-pushdowns

stack - 12 reps

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

O.H Extensions

10 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 7 reps

10 plates - 7 reps

Short n sweet.... last week of the short workouts as i want to try some new things next week and step it up a gear.

Strength this week has been brilliant, t-shirts are back up to XXL again.

Diet has been pretty good all week, loving the push bike cardio to-from the gym.

One of the old guys from the gym wants to train legs with me on wednesday lol... seeing i broke my last training partner (who still remains AWOL from a after leg session).... this will be fun


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

db shrugs

150lbs - 10 reps PB

150lbs - 10 reps

150lbs - 10 reps

shoulders felt like they were going to be ripped off the joints at the negative pause!

bent rows

Been reading an article or 5 on t-nation about rowing 'from the elbows' during any rowing movement. If you pull from the wrist you involve your arms mostly but if you can focus on moving the arm backwards with the arm rigid (from the elbow) you can focus more on the back.

Lighter weight used....

100kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Felt right in the middle back and lower lats, back pumped nicely.

Low pulley rows (using long lat pulldown bar - wide grip)

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

This is quite painful as the stretch afforded by the wide grip + leaing right over hammer the back very very well.

As you row and 'pull from the elbows' you feel the lats and middle back scream.

Facepulls

Focus on scapula retraction... pulling the shoulder bladed back and together before performing the face pull movement.

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

Traps nuked, pumped and have been feeling toasted all night.

Great session for the 1st back workout of the week, no deads tonight as i'm juggling exercises about and trying new things.


----------



## oaklad

Jay Cutler mentions pulling through the elbows in his DVDs, just use the hands as hooks.done it for a while you can tell the difference in how it feels


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> Focus on scapula retraction... pulling the shoulder bladed back and together before performing the face pull movement.


Which fine fellow was it that taught you that? :whistling: Will do your shoulders a world of good too in terms of prehab work.

You tried a thumbless grip on the cable rows too? I've been doing them with the same bar lat pulldown bar back home and keep my thumbs off the bar so the fingers are no more than hooks.

Good pumps indeed :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oaklad said:


> Jay Cutler mentions pulling through the elbows in his DVDs, just use the hands as hooks.done it for a while you can tell the difference in how it feels


good way to put it...use the hands as mere hooks.

i do that for pulldown exercises as i found as soon as i wrap the thumb around the bar (conventional grip) i feel the biceps kicking in.



Ak_88 said:


> Which fine fellow was it that taught you that? :whistling: Will do your shoulders a world of good too in terms of prehab work.
> 
> You tried a thumbless grip on the cable rows too? I've been doing them with the same bar lat pulldown bar back home and keep my thumbs off the bar so the fingers are no more than hooks.
> 
> Good pumps indeed :thumb:


some chelski **** i think... havent seen him in the gym for a bit though? :whistling:

the low pulley rows are thumbless, just finger tips.

hows your chinning? down to single figures yet fat boy? :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88

Actually yes i am :lol: But only because i moved them to the last compound exercise!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest!

bench

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 6 reps

130kg - 10 reps

happy days!! going back to my old journal to see where my max bench was for reps, sure it was round the 150-160kg mark but at 19.25 stone lol.

incline smith press

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

going up to 100kg next week which will be an all time PB.

Cable crossovers

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

cracking session, chest was so pumped that the skin feels like stretching again

just found my old journal, at the height of my bulk i was benching



> Bench
> 
> 150kg - 8 reps (felt good)
> 
> 145kg - 8 reps
> 
> 145kg - 5 reps


i'm stronger now!!!!! heh heh


----------



## Ak_88

You looked better with the moonface and power belly though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it wasnt a belly....it was a fuel tank for a sex machine baby...wooOOooooo lol


----------



## RACK

Benching's looking real good mate, viva la rebound!

How's the diet now? You still having treats or is it all clean?


----------



## hilly

awesome benchin pal keep it up


----------



## LittleChris

Your benching always amazes me and makes me jealous :lol:


----------



## dmcc

You got the chest rug back yet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Benching's looking real good mate, viva la rebound!
> 
> How's the diet now? You still having treats or is it all clean?


ha ha, rebound is great... strength is nearly at where it was prior to the cut at 40lbs less in bodyweight lol.

diet is clean throughout the week and a few cheats on weekends due to my girlfriend cooking me steak and chips dinner followed by a carrot cake. :wub:



hilly2008 said:


> awesome benchin pal keep it up


cheers mate, 155kg next week for an all time PB



LittleChris said:


> Your benching always amazes me and makes me jealous :lol:


lol, cheers mate. :tongue:



dmcc said:


> You got the chest rug back yet?


hell yeah, i'm back to the full hasslehoff look.

VIVA LA MAN RUG! :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88

Gonna try and get 180 before you start prepping again, or do you think thats tempting injury too much?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i want that 180kg lol....IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hairy Chunkster is back

And looks like all is very well in your world. :thumb :x


----------



## dmcc

Woohoo for the rug!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, hey tan! 

back/biceps

chins

BW - 15 reps (got it!!!)

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Close grip pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

Low pulley rows (medium grip)

9 plates - 10 reps PB

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

Low pulley rope curls

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps (+2 forced)

7 plates - 8 reps

The pain from the rope curls was unreal, had to really stretch the arms out!


----------



## RACK

Rope curls give crazy pumps! You can really squeeze at the top of the rep, love them!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fridays workout

shoulders/calves/triceps

smith OH press

90kg - 7 reps PB

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

Laterals

50lbs - 8 reps PB

50lbs - 6 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Rear laterals

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

Sitting calve raises

6 plates x 3 - failure

Tri-rope pushdowns (superset with OH extensions)

11 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

Cracking session, now OH pressing what i can incline press??!?!?

Shoulders have come on really well as well as the triceps.

A weekend of good food, not gone nuts at all but enjoyed some fine french cuisine saturday night and a roast dinner today!

Dropping the carbs some as i'm starting the wind down for the prep, i want to be at the best starting point. I have achieved what i wanted out of the rebound and that was to have the strength i had at my last bulk but at a far lower bodyweight.


----------



## dale_flex

very productive rebound then m8! Looking forward to following your prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers dale, i think it has been mate... i'm way more happier with my back and traps in particular.

back

db shrugs

150lbs x 10 reps - 3 sets

might try 160lbs next week, see where i am strength wise and energy levels.

bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

130kg - 8 reps

130kg - 8 reps

again using a hook grip (thumbless) and pulling from the elbows.

t-bar rows

90kg x 10 reps - 3 sets

hook grip, pulling from the elbows...middle back hit very well

Face pulls

4 plates - 10 reps PB

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

good session!


----------



## RACK

Good to hear about the back and traps mate as you said those were the areas you wanted to nail


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Bench

155kg - 6 reps PB!

140kg - 11 reps

140kg - 6 reps

Incline smith bench

110kg - 4 reps PB!

90kg - 8 reps

90kg - 6 reps

Thought i racked 100kg for a PB but added two 15's instead of 10's lol!

The mind is a powerful thing when you are thinking you are lifting lighter!

Cable cross overs

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

good session!

life time PB on the bench for reps!


----------



## Ak_88

The mind? More like your sh1t sense of plate maths :lol: Well done regardless.

Pop into my journal a bit later if you can, i'm tinkering with my split and could do with your input :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well i have never said that i was a plate math genius...(despite having degree level maths)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back has been niggling me since yesterday morning, wouldnt be too bad if i knew what caused it to ache but i havent a clue!!

took it easy on legs, i'm not thrashing them in the off-period i have so i can try and bring the upper body up to balance.

legs:

squats

140kg - 8 reps

160kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

could of gone to 190kg for 8, felt strong and resisted the urge to hammer it.

ham curls

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

stack only goes up to 70kg and felt good....

standing calve raises

300kg - 12 reps

310kg - 10 reps

310kg - 10 reps

Paaaaaaiiiiiin lol

Sitting calve raises (drop sets)

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

BW @ 233lbs...looking a whole lot better with some of this water lost


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't mess about with back problem....get it massaged at the very least!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its a lot better today thanks mate, luckily the gf doesnt mind helping me out with the massage side of things (clean minds please!).

Taken the day off training today, super tired today after screwing up a few nights sleep...rather rest up than push harder and need to recover more.

Spoke to Mr Scarb today about the start of my prep and things are all set to go at the end of the month.

No real changes from my last prep i think except i'm starting at 40lbs lighter starting weight and know whats in store (so less ****in n moaning from me!).


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> (so less ****in n moaning from me!).


Can we have that notarised please? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i whine like a little girl on low carbs 

How's that?


----------



## Ak_88

On her first period.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pipe down fat boy


----------



## Ak_88

I prefer the term tactical insulation :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck with the progress and the road to the finals!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers betty!

Fridays training

Shoulders/Arms

Smith OH press

100kg - 6 reps (PB!)

90kg - 8 reps

90kg - 7 reps

DB Laterals

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

Time to go up!

Rear Laterals

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps (easy)

70lbs - 7 reps (can go higher)

70lbs - 7 reps

will go for 75lbs next week

Tri-pushdowns (straight bar)

STACK - 12 reps

STACK - 12 reps

STACK - 12 reps

time to use the lat pulldown station as i've maxed out the usual station

OH Extensions

10 Plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

Good session, happy with my conditioning at 14 weeks out... i've been cutting down the carbs slightly and getting into the groove of contest diet again so its not a sudden jump from food mania to chicken and rice lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Can't you add DBs to the stack?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no, way the stack is designed....has 3 pillars that the plates run on


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Fair enough.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

db shrugs

160lbs - 10 reps PB

160lbs - 10 reps

160lbs - 10 reps

yeeeeeahhhhh!

T-Bar rows

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Latpulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 6 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Facepulls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I wont bore you with the workout i had so i'll cut to the chase and give you the progress pics lol

Current bodyweight 232lbs, 12 weeks and 6 days out


----------



## oaklad

you kept in good shape after your last show do you think this will enable you to come in a bit bigger than last time due to not having as much weight to shift to begin with?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers!

Yes there wont be a harsh cut this time as i've kept a lid on the carb frenzy 

See what pscarb thinks


----------



## Jay.32

Awsome quads mate


----------



## Prodiver

Looking excellent!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Looking good mate, especially that relaxed back pose, Arms/traps look huge mate.

Good going keeping the excess off, you look loads better for it.

I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## FATBOY

im my humble opinion you are right were you need to be at twelve weeks out , you have done realy well to keep the body fat down and looked to have gained some thickness to your upper body .

well done buddy and good luck with the prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers guys, i am happy with where i am at and fatboy thats really great to read mate.


----------



## Ak_88

Looking good chunkster! Just went through your other prep pics on facebook and your condition looks similar there to how you did towards the end of June (which was how many weeks out, 2-3?), so not a bad result in all!

Genuinly surprised how much your upper back and traps have come on, good work!


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate you have ketp the bf down bell and looked to have filled out also great stuff.


----------



## dmcc

Rebound was good then....


----------



## dale_flex

awesome chest session mate! Congrats on the pb's!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking very sharp mate - well done.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mick!

mish-mash workout

Taking this week easy to rest up a bit so i'm fresh for the start of my prep next week.

Ham curls

STACK - 7 reps PB

STACK - 6 reps

STACK - 6 reps

Chins

BW - 16 reps PB

BW - 8 reps

Lat pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 8 reps

65lbs - 8 reps

Cable rope curls

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Tri-pushdowns

STACK - 12 reps

STACK - 12 reps


----------



## LittleChris

Are you going to be indulging your sweet tooth this weekend with any treats prior to the prep?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, yes i might have had one or two treats *whistles* 

Spoke to paul on the phone earlier today and its all action stations monday, i have the diet/cardio/AAS/training/supplement advice to get things moving along.

Until then i'm off to the Notting Hill carnival to stuff me face full of chicken rice n peas!

I'll be any area playing drum n base so look out for me if your around lol


----------



## XJPX

mate looking v gd, rebound did u gd  .....ur defo gonna be looking class onstage


----------



## Jux

Looking huge mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys 

45mins AM cardio (walking the streets again)

Back/biceps

BB Shrugs

145kg - 12 reps x 3 sets

Bent Rows

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Lat pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley rows

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

EZ Curls

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

DB Seated Curls

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

DB Preacher curls

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

one arm after the other for 2 straight sets

DB Concentration curls

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

Seriously low weight for the biceps but my arms were pumped to hell after.

1st time in 7-8 months i have trained my arms this hard.


----------



## LittleChris

... and so it begins :thumb:

Good luck, will be following closely


----------



## Ak_88

OUTGUNNED, i was using the 15kg's today :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers chris! let the fun begin muahahahaha!!

ak - i normally use the 70lb'rs (32kg) if i dont train back before hand so shutta ya mouth!!


----------



## Ak_88

I think i'd end up tearing my bicep off the bone if i tried doing the 32's 

Now you're back in prep mode, are you following the same routine as last time or going at the training sessions with less input from Paul?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paul advised to up the reps to 12, no training plan, which is cool as i would like to carry on as i am seeing i have brought my back up.

to be honest i'll be bringing back the leg workout he wrote out with the lunges and fst-7 m'larky as i liked it in a twisted way.


----------



## Jux

I'd say in those pictures you looked your best in the rear relaxed pose, looking huge mate:cool2:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> paul advised to up the reps to 12, no training plan, which is cool as i would like to carry on as i am seeing i have brought my back up.
> 
> to be honest i'll be bringing back the leg workout he wrote out with the lunges and fst-7 m'larky as i liked it in a twisted way.


Yeah i must say it's the same for me! Though i'm pretty sure my heart rate during the lunges is higher than the leg pressing, i could collapse in a heap after doing them if i wasn't worried the staff at fannies first would try to get the defibrillator out on me :lol:

I meant to ask as well, how much of a warmup do you do for leg days with FST work? I'm at a bit of a loss as to what to do, and my knees don't feel right going into extensions after a few warm up sets, any ideas?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Start off with a different exercise or.... dont return your legs so they are beyond 90 degrees to your thigh.

the leg extension is known to be a knee wrecker as you start off at an awkward angle which places much stress on the knee joint/tendons etc. You'll see some guys train short of 90 degrees.

try it

something pulled off t-nation when they looked at leg extensions for quad growth

http://www.tmuscle.com/readArticle.do?id=1306675

Leg Extension Risks:

1. Increased patellofemoral joint reaction force, knee movement, and joint stress in the most commonly used range of motion.

6. Constant ACL tension.

7. Higher patellar ligament, quadriceps tendon, and patellofemoral and tibiofemoral forces with the most commonly utilized loading parameters.

8. Increased lateral patellar deviation.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> I'd say in those pictures you looked your best in the rear relaxed pose, looking huge mate:cool2:


thank you!


----------



## Tiger81

Looking awesome in the new pics bro.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers tiger, good to see you in here mate 

chest

dumbbell incline press

80lbs - 12 reps x 4 sets

1st-2nd-3rd sets were not a challenge but gauging where i am again so i stuck with it and concentrated on slow form.

smith incline press

80kg - 8 reps (whoops, too low reps)

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Cable cross overs

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

Chest was so swollen with blood i couldnt tense it, it was like i had a boob job they were that pumped!!


----------



## dmcc

And yet.... no photos of the boobage.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

boob pics in a week or two lol

legs

squats (couldnt resist squatting!)

140kg - 12 reps

100kg - 20 reps

Leg Extensions

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Glute ham raises

3 sets - failure

1st set was done without the broom handle so good progress!

Ham curls

70kg - 6 reps (nuked)

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

230kg - 12 reps

230kg - 12 reps

190kg - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - negative holds

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Good leg session, next week i'll throw in calves first with hamstrings and then blast the quads... *sigh* and throw in lunges


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

standing OH press

80kg - 6 reps

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

35lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

Rear Laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

SKulls

60kg - 8 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Tri-pushdowns (on lat pulldown station)

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Chunky Munkey!!!!

Are you prioritising anything in your training during your prep. Weak points? Or are you ok with your overall package (oooeeer Misses:whistling?

And...

How do you feel differently prepping for this show in comparison to the last one?

BTW who is the imposter??????


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey tan!!

i'm prioritising my back and calves during my prep, back needs to be brought up and the rebound worked a treat so keeping the iron in the fire so to speak.

Calves...everyone could do with bigger calves, not a weak point for me luckily but the quads do through out the balance somewhat lol.

i feel much happier with the starting point and it has given me a massive boost for motivation. No excuses this time for condition...

Imposter??! lol, lost me!


----------



## conanjnr

Great pics bud, you must be well pleased. Look forward to watching your progress WOO


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey tan!!
> 
> i'm prioritising my back and calves during my prep, back needs to be brought up and the rebound worked a treat so keeping the iron in the fire so to speak.
> 
> Calves...everyone could do with bigger calves, not a weak point for me luckily but the quads do through out the balance somewhat lol.
> 
> i feel much happier with the starting point and it has given me a massive boost for motivation. No excuses this time for condition...
> 
> *Imposter??! lol, lost me*!


New member Incredible3Bulk! or summit lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah there seems to be 3 of them!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah there seems to be 3 of them!


but only one Chunkster!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers conanjr!



ElfinTan said:


> but only one Chunkster!


hells yeah!! :thumb:



bulkaholic said:


> Just thought I would pop in Gerald.
> 
> The rebound did some real good there mate:thumbup1: Chest looks thicker and the rest of you is catching up those mahoosive arms nicely
> 
> I take my hat of to you keeping in that nick and am sure you will come in really tip top.
> 
> Good luck with prep and keep pushing:thumb:


Hi percy!

rebound worked a treat! Arm are still as you say, a bit ahead of the torso but that will come with time me thinks!

cheers matey :beer:

----------------------

back/biceps

BB shrugs

130kg - 12 reps (too light)

140kg - 12 reps (too light)

150kg - 12 reps (still to light)

was using 130kg last week?! will jump in with 170kg next week.

Bent rows (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Tried this for the first time, quite nifty!! Straight up and down ensures i can concentrate on form and contraction... back nuked from these

Lat pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

brachilism screeeeeeaming by this point, biceps are the weak link even using thumbless grip.

Close grip low pulley row

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

EZ close grip curl

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

DB curls

35lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

Concentration curls

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps


----------



## RACK

How do you feel doing bi's after back mate? My bi's are usually fried after doing back.


----------



## bigguy6641

good luck with the show and prep m8, its good to see someone from the southcoast doing well. i am sure your gonna do fine.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> How do you feel doing bi's after back mate? My bi's are usually fried after doing back.


They are fried but its something new.... havent trained them with back for a while and trying new things with my training to keep things fresh.



bigguy6641 said:


> good luck with the show and prep m8, its good to see someone from the southcoast doing well. i am sure your gonna do fine.


thank you! where are you based in the south?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/calves

db incline bench

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

Incline Press (smith)

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Hack squat calve raises

80kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

200kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Gym Bunny

Whotcha Mr Bulk. Long time no spamming. :thumb:

Blimey you've been hitting the weights hard the last couple of months. Has taken me ages to catch up.



ElfinTan said:


> Hey Chunky Munkey!!!!


Thanks Tan, now I'm craving Chunky Monkey icecream :drool:



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey tan!!
> 
> i'm prioritising my back and calves during my prep, back needs to be brought up and the rebound worked a treat so keeping the iron in the fire so to speak.
> 
> *Calves...everyone could do with bigger calves, not a weak point for me luckily but the quads do through out the balance somewhat lol.*
> 
> i feel much happier with the starting point and it has given me a massive boost for motivation. No excuses this time for condition...
> 
> Imposter??! lol, lost me!


Good! Cause I was just thinking your quads are really starting to overshadow them in your most recent pics...well, at least in the one where you have one foot pointed forwards like a dancer. :lol:

As for back, it's really obvious you've packed on a lot of mass in the upper back, definitely doesn'T look flat anymore. But I guess you still have to concentrate on it to make sure it doesn'T get left behind.

Gotta say waist is looking very tight, especially from behind. Serious improvement over last time.

Training wise. With the smith BORs, elbows flared or no, supinated/pronated grip? I've still gotta really work on my lats, so would be interested in your take.

Good luck with this cut. Definitely not the slog you have to put up with last time. I expect you to win your comp. No pressure :rolleye:


----------



## oaklad

just out of interets were are the NABBA british finals being held?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> Training wise. With the smith BORs, elbows flared or no, supinated/pronated grip? I've still gotta really work on my lats, so would be interested in your take.
> 
> Good luck with this cut. Definitely not the slog you have to put up with last time. I expect you to win your comp. No pressure :rolleye:


hey matey'o!

cheers, rebound was a productive one and a lesson in binge control lol.

BOR's, elbows flared with an over hand grip... hits the middle back nicely and saves the lower back somewhat.

Win???! i'm happy to be on that stage full stop so i'm taking away the experiance as a prize...if i place then even better! Like my 1st show, i just want to turn up in the best shape i can, if i lose then i know i just wasnt good enough and that easier to handle than knowing you looked like a stack of turds lol



oaklad said:


> just out of interets were are the NABBA british finals being held?


Dudley, west midlands mate.

------------------------

shoulders/tricep

standing Barbell Press

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 10 reps (2 push press)

55kg - 10 reps (2 push press)

db laterals

40lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

cable laterals

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

db rear laterals

18lbs - 12 reps

18lbs - 12 reps

18lbs - 12 reps

skulls

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

cable pushdowns (rope)

7 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bodyweight:

Start of week 12 - 230lbs

Start of week 11 - 230lbs

Start of week 10 - 226lbs


----------



## RACK

Well done on the 4lb off mate.

How did you find controlling the binges? I've been going mad since coming back from holiday! I feel like Nibbler from Futurama!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, very fitting for you mate 

Cravings... not too bad just feel hungry all the time, i eat then i'm hungry like 30-60mins later and still have the long ass gap between breakfast and my next meal which is like 4-5 hours. No reply yet from paul


----------



## RACK

I thought the pic summed up my "gayest straight man ever" persona haha.

This is exactly how I'm feeling at the min, except I just grab a couple of raice cakes in between. Managed to stay off the crap so not too bad.

Paul said it will be the start of next week for my plan, so I'm just sitting nervously waiting. We all know he's a busy fella.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

leg extensions

4 sets - various weights

ham curls

4 sets - 50kg - 12 reps

db lunges

50lbs - 12 reps - 3 sets

standing calve raises

280kg - 12 reps

240kg - 12 reps

200kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps


----------



## 3752

that looks like a girls leg session....


----------



## Ak_88

He's just toning them now Paul, doesn't need to go hard or heavy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> that looks like a girls leg session....


strangely enough i was wearing a skirt and pig tails in my hair when i did it!

it was a ghey workout i agree but quite worried about the quads overpowering the top half and my calves... i love squatting etc but the quads just respond in style with squats.



Ak_88 said:


> He's just toning them now Paul, doesn't need to go hard or heavy.


never know if there is a punch line following up with you :tongue:

i was round my mums house today and she was talking about my bodybuilding all day lol.

My whole family are really into supporting me and want to come to every show as its a 'great day out' apparently?!! :lol:

Been really thinking hard what fed to stick with too and i think i'm gearing more to NABBA to be fair.

I have no aspirations to become 'pro' and its a shame the UKBFF have such little amatuer shows other than qualifying for the british finals where as NABBA you have Mr Britain, Mr Universe...the worlds...

Speaking to NABBA people it seems they support and look after their athletes more, could be far off the mark so any feedback from NABBA'ites would be great.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/biceps

db shrugs/upright rows (super set)

150lbs/35kg - 12 reps

150lbs/35kg

150lbs/40kg

150lbs/40kg

traps pumped and nuked!

Bent rows (smith)

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Chins - 8 reps (BW)

No way i could hit 12 reps so....

Lat pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Straight Arm pulldowns

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Ez Curls/DB Curls (superset)

40kg/25lbs - 12 reps

40kg/25lbs - 12 reps/8 reps

35kg/20lbs - 12 reps/12 reps

Cable curls

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Good workout, back hit well and arms pumped to high heaven.

Spoke to paul and he is tweaking my diet as i lost 4lbs last week, not a biggy but i'm starvin marvin with some of the meal timings so he is adding in a meal and shuffling things about for me.

He will be looking at my training at 8 weeks out and thinking about it, if there's things you'd like me to change now paul rip things apart...total carte blanche.

Saw one of the guys who was in the O50's class at my show in the gym, he delivers supplements to our gym for CNP etc. He trains in fitness first round the corner from my gym. Sound bloke...


----------



## Ak_88

8 chins? FATTY WANT A DONUT? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, it was after a big super set session and bent rows..bugger off ye fat vermin!


----------



## RACK

4lb's off is good going mate, but is it a little too much?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its not uncommon at the start of prep but is on the high side... metabolism is on full whack.

Paul's giving me an update to my diet, was meant to be last night but bless him, he's been run ragged after the weekends events so i'll let him off as he's only had like 2-3 hours kip


----------



## 3752

sorry mate i have finished it and then with my phone going non stop yesterday i forgot to mail it really sorry mate.....mail gone now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no probs, cheers!


----------



## Gym Bunny

4lbs off is a good progress....but still only 8 chins? :lol:



Ak_88 said:


> 8 chins? FATTY WANT A DONUT? :lol:





Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, it was after a big super set session and bent rows..bugger off ye fat vermin!


Admit it you love the abuse. 

Training seems to be going very well and it doesn'T look like you'Ve lost any strength, tho I suppose that wouldn't hit for a few more weeks yet.

Are you finally adjusting the horrible meal timings are is your desk covered in bite marks already?

Hows the posing going?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

meal timings are sorted now, i have an extra meal during my working day so i'm not spanning out 9 hours with only 2 meals.

weight wise, couldnt say if the strength is up or down as i've switched to 12 reps for all exercises so that = lighter weights.

will be benching tonight so see where i am with that

posing wise i'm mucho chufto with the progress so far, will get some progress pics up this week!


----------



## Gym Bunny

That's good to hear on the meals. Now your co-workers do not have to find in the stationery cupboard for fear of being chomped on.

Yeah higher reps will = lighter weights...Teach me to think a bit more before posting eh? :rolleye:

Posing...like this? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

like what? lol

ok, pics will be up tonight hopefully... take my crappy camera to the gym


----------



## alan87

first time i checked in for ages...looking huge buddy.... 

we will wait till i come down for that workout...ill look like danny devito in twins stood next to you..haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> like what? lol
> 
> ok, pics will be up tonight hopefully... take my crappy camera to the gym


You need to click on the word "this" which takes you to a link.....all I'll say is rabbids. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

bench

140kg - 8 reps

120kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

incline bench

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

DB Flys

60lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

pic time!

currently not using cutting compounds and instead trying to maintain muscle mass while cutting off the fat via diet.


----------



## hilly

looking good mate, chest looks v good nice shape.


----------



## Andrikos

you look like you have improved and that your upper body caught up with the legs .Bravo to you and Paul!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!


----------



## RACK

Just had a proper look now mate as couldn't see very well on my phone last night on Facebook.

My comments still stand though, you're chest and delts are very impressive and how conditioned you are at 10 weeks out compared to last time (no disrespect intended)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know i was a fatty fat fat


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Comparisons....

10 weeks out from 1st show next to 10 weeks out from this up and coming show.


----------



## Paul1990

look brilliant mate, are you planning on staying lean in your next off season or doing a big bulk again?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers paul, i'm undecided.... i wont be getting fat thats for sure but i will be taking a year off to add some decent size so wont be too restrictive


----------



## 3752

Aaron did you receive my mail last night??


----------



## bigguy6641

hey Aaron looking better with each photo u post, can really see the cuts and the vascularity coming through on your shoulders now, what a transformation on your very 1st pics, well done m8 and keep going!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paul - just checked my yahoo account, sorry mate, replied!

bigguy - cheers! happy with the progress and the vascularity coming through each week. The missus chuckles when i start to admire the veins popping out


----------



## FATBOY

hello buddy.

you are in a great position this time, spot on in my humble opinion :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks fatboy! things improving day to day (honestly). The chub and crap added on during my rebound is coming off so quick its making me chuckle 

Just need to really work on shifting the stubborn areas that didnt shift last time (the brown fat deposits) round the lower back/legs and ass!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders/Triceps

Standing Barbell Press

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Little rest between sets....

DB Laterals

30lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

DB front raises/cable laterals (superset)

15lbs/2 plates

15lbs/1 plate

15lbs/1 plate

Rear DB Laterals

30lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

Skulls

40kg - 12 reps (close grip press after)

40kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

Rope Pulldowns (big drop set)

8 plates to 3 plates - 6 sets in total

Shoulders and triceps nuked....

Loads of comments today on how my traps are much improved and my conditioning is far better this time round


----------



## Gym Bunny

Heyup, nice workout there Mr Bulk, how long did that take you? Puts my piddling little 1/2 workout to shame :lol:

You'll get the brown fat shifted this time. Great to hear that the comments in the gym are much more positive this time. Do they all understand that you now have first refusal on the cardio stuff? :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheer GB!

I have cranked up the volume a notch as i realised i was not really getting the full cardio effect out of a workout with 3 exercises of 3 sets, low reps.

Loved the session last night and took around an hour.

LOL, i'm not doing evening cardio PWO yet but i will no doubt reassert myself as sole owner and user of the stepper.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheer GB!
> 
> I have cranked up the volume a notch as i realised i was not really getting the full cardio effect out of a workout with 3 exercises of 3 sets, low reps.
> 
> Loved the session last night and took around an hour.
> 
> LOL, i'm not doing evening cardio PWO *yet* but i will no doubt reassert myself as sole owner and user of the stepper.


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, if it gets me ripped i dont care! 

calves/quads

standing calve raises

140kg

180kg

230kg

230kg

180kg

160kg

140kg

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Leg extensions (all 12 reps)

40kg

50kg

60kg

70kg

70kg

60kg

50kg

DB Lunges

50lbs - 12 reps each leg

50lbs - 12 reps each leg

Calves and quads pumped and dead...hamstrings are to be added after chest sessions to give them more priority.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sweeeeeeeet!

An old school friend has got in contact with me through facebook and said he noticed my pics. He's a freelance photographer and is building up his portfolio and asked me if i'd be willing to do a photo shoot (free of charge) when he gets back from the middle east.

Just the ticket as he's back mid november so i'll be a week out from my show!

Result...


----------



## Ak_88

Just a shame no amount of photoshop can sort out that **** ugly mug of yours


----------



## dmcc

Oooh harsh.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

AK, you're so ugly your mother fed you with a catapault so you shouldnt throw stones fat boy


----------



## Ak_88

Hmm i was expecting a calf-related retort. You've surprised me this time :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

been struck down with a cold this weekend, chest feels as tight as a drum and hot cold sweats... uurggghhhh.... rested up and kept to the diet plan

reatining water FFS, veins have hidden and i'm not going to weigh myself for the weeks progress until i feel better


----------



## LittleChris

Hope it sorts itself out. Worst time to get ill during prep I imagine.

Expect it will pass in a few days.


----------



## RACK

Get well soon mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

currently struggling with a cold that has gone down to my chest... some drama at home too so generally feeling like crap.

weighed myself and despite the water retention from the cold i'm still down in weight.

(start of) week 12 - 230lbs

week 11 - 230lbs

week 10 - 225lbs

week 9 - 223.5lbs

still managed morning cardio and workout albeit coughing my lungs up.

back/biceps

Barbell shrugs/upright row super set (both for 12 reps)

140kg - 40kg

140kg - 50kg

140kg - 50kg

bent rows (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps (drop set) 60kg - 4 reps

Lat pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

low pulley rows

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Preacher db curls

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

felt like death so nabbed an energy drink from the counter, know i shouldnt while on prep but it pulled me through.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> felt like death so nabbed an energy drink from the counter, know i shouldnt while on prep but it pulled me through.


if you know you shouldn't then don't if you felt that you could not train properly then you shopuld not of trained mate....stick to the plan 100%


----------



## Incredible Bulk

slap wrist taken...soz paul...


----------



## dmcc

Funny I was just thinking that I was surprised that you trained, considering how cráp you feel...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

needed time to think...the gym is the only real place i go to clear my head as sad as that sounds


----------



## dmcc

Not at all... I know what you mean.


----------



## Ak_88

Hope the home stuff sorts itself out swiftly man.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

me too bud, thanks


----------



## chrisj28

Just read your journal from the start cant belive i missed it. First class phsique mate im sure you will do some damage in your up coming comp.


----------



## RACK

Hope the home probs get sorted quick mate. If you need to fire off just drop me text


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers chris!!

rack, all sorted now bud but thanks for the offer

Chest/hammy's

bench taken by a wolf pack of gits so....

flat bench (smith)

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

incline bench (smith)

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

db flys

50lbs - 12 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

lying ham curls (minimum rest)

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

on the ride to the gym i ended up going front wheel first into a wall lol, protein shaker flew out the bottle holder and didnt realise until i was at the gym that it had gone

loving my conditioning right now! midsection has quite a way to go yet though


----------



## Ak_88

How the fck did you manage to go wheel first into a wall? :lol: :lol:

Also - where were those recent pics of you and your other half taken? Think i can make out my old halls of residence in the background


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> How the fck did you manage to go wheel first into a wall? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Also - where were those recent pics of you and your other half taken? Think i can make out my old halls of residence in the background


i was riding down a set of steps and for the life of me couldnt brake hard enough so flew smack into a wall at the bottom! :lol: :stuart:

those pics were taken at the park by clarence pier (southsea)

love this pic...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paul asked me to weigh myself today as he is off to NYC so....

(start of) week 12 - 230lbs

week 11 - 230lbs

week 10 - 225lbs

week 9 - 223.5lbs

mid week 9 - 220.4lbs

i have lost 3.1lbs since monday

Paul is happy with this loss and there is no changes to the diet this week...will weigh myself on saturday again for him and see where i'm at.


----------



## 3752

the weight is dropping nicely buddy you will most definatly better than your last show.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers paul


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

standing calve raises (12 reps)

200kg

250kg

290kg

290kg

270kg

250kg

225kg

200kg

Leg extensions (12 reps)

40kg

50kg

60kg

70kg

80kg

80kg

Squats (20 reps)

80kg

80kg

yes light but continuous...buuuurn

Ham curls (12 reps)

50kg

50kg

50kg

legs really coming out in condition, i'm not hitting the quads heavy as i have the size and i do not want to blow these up any larger as the dwarf the balance of the calves/hamstrings


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

standing barbell press super set with upright rows

60kg/50kg - 12 reps

60kg/60kg - 12 reps

50kg/60kg - 12 reps

db laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

rear laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

ez skulls

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

cable pushdowns

11 plates - 15 reps

11 plates - 15 reps

11 plates - 15 reps

Finished with a mini pose off with my workmate who has also qualified for the nabba novice finals lol.

He is huge and he said i have caught him up quickly...he didnt want to compare legs though ha ha


----------



## Ak_88

How's Tonya doing these days - is he actually going to diet for this one or just turn up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tonye, you foooooool! 

I think he's going to just turn up lol, he was down the pub at lunch necking guiness 

Looking very smooth and still wondering when to start his prep?!!?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Managed to slice a good chunk into my left index finger on sunday while doing some repair work to my girlfriends stables with a wood saw... needless to say grip is limited!

back/biceps

barbell shrugs - superset - upright rows

140kg - 50kg - 12 reps

140kg - 60kg - 12 reps

150kg - 50kg - 12 reps

finger throbbing grrrrrrr

Bent rows - scratched this week

Latpulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Low pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

EZ Preacher curls

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

Concentration curls

20lbs - 20 reps

20lbs - 20 reps

15lbs - 20 reps


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> tonye, you foooooool!
> 
> I think he's going to just turn up lol, he was down the pub at lunch necking guiness
> 
> Looking very smooth and still wondering when to start his prep?!!?


I've heard him called about 4 different names, give me a break :lol:

It's a shame he seems to lack the drive or discipline to prep properly. He's blessed with some pretty good genetics and would give any natty competitors a run for their money, perhaps one day.

r/e Underhand pulldowns - you got any tips to maximise the feel in the lats? Mick's suggested them to be so ill give them a bash this week, but want to avoid arming the weight down.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I told tonye he would be pretty damn near unbeatable if he brought his legs up and conditioning in... sick genetics

underhand pulldowns are a funny one...you know i struggled for a while to 'feeeeel' the lats during the movement but it took a week or two of lighter weight.

Best way i found was to keep the arms bent n locked in that position at all time throughout the movement using your shoulder as the pivot, not the elbow.


----------



## RACK

Good session there mate to say grip was gone.

How has your mate qualified without much idea on prep? Are his genetics just that good?


----------



## Ak_88

RACK theres some pics on facebook - i'll let IB decide if he wants me to link them here as i don't know if he wants his (Tonye's) face plastered over this journal.

But yes, given his approach to dieting, it makes you sick :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

throw up an image or two i dont mind AK...

he's lean all year round with a 6 pack, just dials in his diet for the last weeks.


----------



## Ak_88

Nice one.

These are from the Nabba show in Portsmouth in April - not sure if it's the show he qualified from or not;


----------



## Incredible Bulk

got any pics of his calves?!


----------



## XJPX

hows the hand feeling today mate? b more careful next time haha....i bet shrugs fuoookin killed haha. im lookin forward to seeing the shape u get into this time mate having started a lot leaner. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> got any pics of his calves?!


Lol - the only ones i can find are from the South Coast 2 years ago;

http://www.everybodysmile.biz/cgi-bin/public.cgi


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> hows the hand feeling today mate? b more careful next time haha....i bet shrugs fuoookin killed haha. im lookin forward to seeing the shape u get into this time mate having started a lot leaner. :thumb:


cheers bud! hands feeling better... the skin flap on the finger has come unglued and catches on a few things, i cant cover it as it needed to dry out.

LOL, the blood rush when gripping something is a pain literally!

Conditioning is looking MUCH better every workout, love how things are coming in at the moment

chest

flat bench (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

85kg - 12 reps

85kg - 12 reps

75kg - 12 reps

incline bench (smith)

75kg - 6 reps

65kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

Flat DB Flys

45lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

Hanging leg raises

3 x 12 reps

conditioning looking tighter this week, abs getting a bit less blurred


----------



## XJPX

glad to hear conditioning is coming together nice, wen r we gonna get sum sneaky pics


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this week hopefully, see if i can get my dad with his camera in the gym as its much better at capturing detail


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pics and have turned green with envy. Hats off to the fella and his mom and dad's DNA 

Glad to hear the conditioning is coming through thick and fast mate. Bet it feels a lot different from the last cut?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

totally different... sat here puzzled however as my weight is up 2.5lbs despite keeping everything the same thats made me lose 3lbs a week for a while now?!

i know i look better than last week, just mouthing 'W...T....F' at the scales this morning.


----------



## RACK

Haven't got a clue on that one mate??????? Have you spoke to Paul?


----------



## 3752

you have mail Aaron


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers paul, you make sense... 

i've just fought off a tough cold and it will take a while for my body to normalise


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

OH Standing barbell press

super setted with

Upright Rows

65kg/55kg - 12 reps

65kg/55kg - 10 reps

55kg/50kg - 12 reps

45kg/50kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

super setted with

M/C Press

20lbs/28kg - 12 reps

15lbs/28kg - 12 reps

15lbs/21kg - 12 reps

Rear DB Laterals

super setted with

Face Pulls

15lbs/2 plates - 12 reps

15lbs/2 plates - 12 reps

10lbs/2 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

super setted with

Parallel bar dips

50kg/BW - 12 reps

50kg/BW - 12 reps/5 reps

Cable pushdowns

supersetted with

OH Cable extensions

13 plates/13 plates - 12 reps/4 reps

11 plates/8 plates - 12 reps/15 reps

Done....nuked....

Saw a polish guy in the gym who hasnt been in for a while he saw me and kept lsmiling and giving me the thumbs up saying i've done well lol.

Good to get a reaction like that, had a good catch up.

AK, he was the guy who used to bench on his own 180kg for reps, always wore the red top


----------



## Ak_88

Hmm sort of rings a bell - was he the one who used to bench after us without fail on a friday?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup thats the one

he went to a powerlifting gym in fareham (not sure it was fareham) and tore his bicep lifting atlas stone...garrgggh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

progress pics, taken this morning with no pump and after a crap nights sleep so bear with me lol

7 weeks out as of tomorrow


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> yup thats the one
> 
> he went to a powerlifting gym in fareham (not sure it was fareham) and tore his bicep lifting atlas stone...garrgggh


D'oh! Shame as he came across as a sound bloke.

Looking good in the pics, points that strike me are prominant traps from the front, and i forgot what you looked like without all the veet :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Looking good, Aaron! :thumb:

Excellent quads, good calves - they'll do you proud. And great traps!


----------



## Irish Beast

Looking great bud,

BF is low already so in 7 weeks time you will look fantastic. You booking another week off work?!


----------



## dmcc

Looking very nice Aaron. I want your legs please  And VIVA LA RUG!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> D'oh! Shame as he came across as a sound bloke.
> 
> Looking good in the pics, points that strike me are prominant traps from the front, and i forgot what you looked like without all the veet :lol:


cheers matey, traps have been hit hard twice a week since the rebound 

whats veet? :lol: blasphemy



Prodiver said:


> Looking good, Aaron! :thumb:
> 
> Excellent quads, good calves - they'll do you proud. And great traps!


thank you! :thumb:



Irish Beast said:


> Looking great bud,
> 
> BF is low already so in 7 weeks time you will look fantastic. You booking another week off work?!


cheers mate, yup i'll be taking another week off... best to have a smooth final week than stress and aggro from work



dmcc said:


> Looking very nice Aaron. I want your legs please  And VIVA LA RUG!


cheers darren! VIVAAAAAAA LAS MAN RUG :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff, legs don't seem to overpower the upper body now. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

looking very lean from the front pal great progress im impressed.

From the last prep did you find your front came in much quicker than back?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, legs don't seem to overpower the upper body now. :thumb:


cheers mate, i have dialled back on the leg training to bring balance to the frame as my quads made my calves look tiny and weird!

glad to see its worked :thumbup1:



hilly2008 said:


> looking very lean from the front pal great progress im impressed.
> 
> From the last prep did you find your front came in much quicker than back?


my back and lower midrift has always been the last places to dial in sadly, my back loves holding fat and water :cursing:

arms always lean up quick, follwed by delts/chest...

just happy the quads are better conditioning now than at my last show with 7 weeks still to go


----------



## Big Dawg

Aaron you look fcuking awesome mate! Legs look amazing, great vascularity on upper body, gained a sh1t load of size from your rebound...should be very happy mate, look genuinely phenomenal  .


----------



## Ak_88

Just read you were 219lbs.

Thats somewhat sickening as i'm currently blobbing about at 216 :lol:

Difference in size and condition is clearly down to my domineering height over you :whistling:


----------



## willsey4

Just catching up with your journal mate. Lookign very good for 7 weeks out. Quads are lookign awesome! Will defo be there for the show to show some support


----------



## m14rky

great shape mate ur legs are huge


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

AK - dont try and word your way out of it 

Legs

Standing calve raises (12 reps)

290kg

290kg

270kg

250kg

225kg

200kg

Sitting calve raises (drop sets to failure)

4 plates

3 plates

2 plates

Ham Curls (12 reps)

40kg

45kg

50kg

55kg

60kg

60kg

55kg - drop set

Leg extensions

Each weight done for 12 reps over two sets with 10 secs rest between

40kg

40kg

50kg

50kg

60kg

60kg

50kg

50kg

Barbell Lunges

40kg - 12 reps (each leg)

40kg - 12 reps

Legs swollen and non functional after...climbed into my car and the quads cramped up and i ended up trying to put both feet on the dash to try and extend it out!!


----------



## SudipS

looking great in your pics mate, freaky lower body!


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> AK - dont try and word your way out of it


It's not a bulk gut, it's an impression of you 10 months ago :lol:

Seen any pics of Tonye yet? I was flicking through the BNBF site earlier and found this from the qualifier he did if he's interested;

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/2009centralreport.html

*Grabbing 2nd place was a delighted Sotonye Dokubu*. Sotonye was perhaps the only other competitor in the class that could rival the winner in terms of muscle mass, at least in his upper half. Sotonye had a tremendously full chest and an altogether thick and impressive upper body, complemented with good conditioning. In comparison, his legs were somewhat slight and this imbalance was only further illustrated when standing next to William Uelese. Overall, a promising performance for Sotonye and with more attention to leg mass and posing precision, should well be a competitive heavyweight in forthcoming competitions.

Send on my congratulations to him, wonder how he'd fare if he actually did a bloody prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i've seen tonye's posing and it does need work, some weird stuff going on but as eric says, once he nails the posing and bringing up the big imbalance between legs and upperbody he'll be set.

i know he's got me on upper mass but i'm hoping my tighter conditioning, posing and larger leg mass will be enough to beat him. Depend what the judges want really, not something i'm stressing about as he's a good mate so i'd be happy for him either way


----------



## Gym Bunny

Heylo there! Just caught up, glad to hear you've thrown off the evil man flu. Suspect you had a touch of water retention from being ill which would have made the scales tell you you'd gained weight. It'll come off.

I've commented on the pics on FB, but I honestly think you're looking better now (ignoring the zombie grey leg shade) than you did at the end of your last prep. Leg cuts are coming on a treat. Nice call on prioritising the calves first in your workout

Your hard work on back certainly seems to be paying off, so congrats!

How long till wax time and waving goodbye to the manrug?

How's the posing coming along?


----------



## defdaz

Looking fantastic IB, keep it up!


----------



## pastanchicken

defdaz said:


> Looking fantastic IB, keep it up!


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> I've commented on the pics on FB, but I honestly think you're looking better now (ignoring the zombie grey leg shade) than you did at the end of your last prep. Leg cuts are coming on a treat. Nice call on prioritising the calves first in your workout
> 
> Your hard work on back certainly seems to be paying off, so congrats!
> 
> How long till wax time and waving goodbye to the manrug?
> 
> How's the posing coming along?


HA HA HA, yeah my legs needed some sun but this years winter didnt allow :cursing:

Waxing probably next week to see how my skin takes to it and then 2 weeks out from the show to allow spots/redness to die down.

Posing wise its going ok but need to speak to Tan about getting my ass t'up north to see her and Paul for a look over and posing practice. Well worth the journey.

cheers GB, the traps have responded well to the supersetting of heavy barbell rows and upright rows 



defdaz said:


> Looking fantastic IB, keep it up!





pastanchicken said:


> x2 :thumbup1:


cheers guys!! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/biceps

barbell shrugs - upright rows (superset) (12reps)

160kg - 50kg (up)

150kg - 50kg (up)

140kg - 40kg

Bent rows (smiths)

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

Lat Pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Back was dead

EZ Curls - DB Curls (superset)

45kg - 35lbs - 12 reps

45kg - 35lbs

45kg - 30lbs

Hammer Curls

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

Toasted... lack of energy today, felt shattered.


----------



## RACK

Sounds like the diet is startin to kick in now mate


----------



## XJPX

mate your physique has changed so much since befor starting ur first prep, looking amazing!!!! ur gonna look freakkkkkky once u get sum serious separation in those legs of urs bro


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Sounds like the diet is startin to kick in now mate


Yeah i can notice the lower carbs lol :tongue:



XJPX said:


> mate your physique has changed so much since befor starting ur first prep, looking amazing!!!! ur gonna look freakkkkkky once u get sum serious separation in those legs of urs bro


thanks jordan!

legs are coming along well, cant wait to get the fat off them so i can see more of those cuts! :beer:


----------



## Galtonator

looking really good mate. You certianly have made some fantastic improvements since the bulk years lol

You really have kept it tight since your show


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Galtonator said:


> looking really good mate. You certianly have made some fantastic improvements since the bulk years lol
> 
> You really have kept it tight since your show


Cheers mate! I've restrained myself lol

Doesnt help that for the last 4 weeks my work mates have been doing a survey on mince pies.

Every day a new brand/make of mince pie for sampling and soon moving onto christmas fecking cake. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

at least your diet will be over by christmas. Is the sampaling part of your job or just a bit off fun?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bit of office gluttony


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> bit of office gluttony


Should help with your next bulk to 350lbs :thumb: :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

lol and i bet there a right fcuking state as well head down bud :thumb:


----------



## bigguy6641

looking good in the pics aaron, seeing the improvements all the time now, u must be well pleased, legs look awesome, looking more vascular aswell, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Should help with your next bulk to 350lbs :thumb: :lol:


pffft... 370lbs thank you :lol: :innocent:



FATBOY said:


> lol and i bet there a right fcuking state as well head down bud :thumb:


needless to say i don't care for crap like that now, one of my workmates has just placed 3rd in the BNBF heavyweight finals so we just laugh a bit as they tuck in.

He's due to compete in the same show as me but looks like he's giving it a miss to concentrate on bringing up his legs... kinda knarked as i was loving the rivalry



bigguy6641 said:


> looking good in the pics aaron, seeing the improvements all the time now, u must be well pleased, legs look awesome, looking more vascular aswell, keep up the good work mate.


cheers Bg6641, pleased but not complacent... abs are getting a bit clearer this week but can't wait to jump on the carb cycling paul has planned for me next week :thumbup1:

Paul said it best on the phone today, its always the aim to improve on the last show's condition but we want 1st place!! :beer:


----------



## RACK

You're going to love carb cycling mate!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Flat bench (smith)

85kg - 12 reps (go up next week)

85kg - 12 reps

80kg - 8 reps

Incline Smith

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

DB Flys

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders/Triceps

OH Barbell Press - Upright Rows (super set)

60kg - 60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 50kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

Cable Laterals

1 plate (lol) - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

Rear DB Laterals - Face Pulls (superset)

15lbs - 2 plates -12 reps

15lbs - 2 plates -12 reps

15lbs - 2 plates -12 reps

Skulls

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable Pushdowns

10 plates - 15 reps

10 plates - 12 reps

10 plates - 12 reps

Been a bit drained and moody today, dragged ass today at work and had a mini paddy in the gym as one guy would not stop farting these fecal ridden bombs... AK, you know the guy lol...terry

Trimmed the fluff and had a look at what murked beneath...this is usually a head fck as hair hides a multitude of sins. Pleasantly suprised and my dad was well impressed, abs are better than at my last show and the intercostals/serratus is really coming out.

Flexing the quads i can see some striations on the outside of then quads (sweep side) and once the skin gets tighter i think these will be quite a sight come show day touch wood.

On this note i'll be hammering legs hard tuesday, not squats but back to the FST-7 on leg extensions and paul's leg press of doom sessions. Reason?

When you see something that can look so good you really want to smash it and see if you can make it better lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Just chatted to Paul about the posing and stuff. Not a problem. The sooner the better then you have more time to practice.


----------



## RACK

Got a message from IB this morning asking to post this pic. It pretty much speaks for it's self. Well done mate and stil 6 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers RACK! i dont have a phone cable and i liked this pic....no love handles!!! 

Had my cheat meal today! Stuffed and content lol

dominoes pizza, only managed 3/4 of it?!!! wtf

Yorkie cookies x 2

quarter of a cheesecake

snickers bar

sausage roll

the pizza was goooood, the cheesecake was complete gash though...bought one from Asda's "finest" (in the loosest terms i can apply) range but tasted horrid, so munched on a snickers bar instead lol.

Missus was ace, she went and bought me the pizza and drove me down to the shops for the other additions lol.

Carb cycling starts tomorrow, can't wait for it and to see this fat drop off.

Cardio is now 45 mins AM and PWO

6 weeks to go.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Ahhhhh the great cheese cake dilemma. To save you the trouble of having to trawl the cheese cake trash Paul and myself have researched this field and have come to the conclusion that Morrisons actually do the best ones. Now they used to do a summer fruits which was hit on the list but this is no longer so just the plain vanilla one is very pleasant. Alternatively M&S do a wee selection pack that is also very nice. Of course these all come a very shabby 2nd to the good old home made one!!!!

Get to ours on cheat night and I'll treat you to one:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha ha, very true!! One of UKM's members gave me a cheesecake as a present on my 1st show and it was a Morrisons IIRC...vanilla....lush!

Hmmmm, good point with M&S, i'll have to hit that up next week.

Ooooo now that sounds like an offer i can't refuse!! 

On a seperate note, i've been offered a chance of a lifetime to report for muscletalk.co.uk on the UKBFF finals! I'll be at the show both days laptop in...errr...lap, doing a live run down of the whole show.

I am over the moon to be able to go to this show let alone work in the industry as this has been something i've been looking at for many years now.

See you all at the finals!


----------



## XJPX

marks and spencer sicillian lemon and ricotta cheesecake is without a doubt the best iv tasted....and iv sampled my fair share this diet haha, u wont regret it....trust me!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha ha, very true!! One of UKM's members gave me a cheesecake as a present on my 1st show and it was a Morrisons IIRC...vanilla....lush!
> 
> Hmmmm, good point with M&S, i'll have to hit that up next week.
> 
> Ooooo now that sounds like an offer i can't refuse!!
> 
> On a seperate note, i've been offered a chance of a lifetime to report for muscletalk.co.uk on the UKBFF finals! I'll be at the show both days laptop in...errr...lap, doing a live run down of the whole show.
> 
> I am over the moon to be able to go to this show let alone work in the industry as this has been something i've been looking at for many years now.
> 
> See you all at the finals!


Congrats on this opportunity mate:beer:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> Been a bit drained and moody today, dragged ass today at work and had a mini paddy in the gym as one guy would not stop farting these fecal ridden bombs... AK, you know the guy lol...terry
> 
> Lol, oh dear. One of the few things i don't missed about City was the farting, especially Bills nonchalant dropping all the time





bulkaholic said:


> Congratulations Ian I will come and say hello properly this time. I will try and find you before I tip too many beers down me throat:lol: :lol:


It's actually Aaaaiiiiiirrrrrooooooon :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

AK, you do not fall into this catagory, you are assigned to the area lady gaga resides


----------



## 3752

well done buddy it is a great oppertunity.....plus i get to see you and deduct carbs....oops i mean give you my opinion


----------



## Ex-SRD

Pscarb said:


> well done buddy it is a great oppertunity.....plus i get to see you and deduct carbs....oops i mean give you my opinion


I offered him free snacks all weekend too as part of the deal as I knew he was dieting so it would save me a few quid!:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

James sorry to burst the bubble but i have a cheat meal this weekend so get your wallet ready 

DEDUCT CARBS????!!! James, make that a really good meal as it looks like i'm gonna be depressed after seeing paul lol

Back/Biceps

BB Shrugs/Upright Rows (superset)

170kg - 60kg (12 reps)

170kg - 60kg

170kg - 50kg

Bent Rows

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows (with lat pulldown bar)

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Concentration Curls

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Cardio was not done after my workout but after my last meal as Paul gave me that option... the stepper has officially scarred me for life after my last prep.

I have bought a s****y heart rate monitor to ensure i am in the fat burning zone for the full 45 mins


----------



## oaklad

amazin achievement this year followed your bulk through to now!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Incredible Bulk said:


> James sorry to burst the bubble but i have a cheat meal this weekend so get your wallet ready
> 
> DEDUCT CARBS????!!! James, make that a really good meal as it looks like i'm gonna be depressed after seeing paul lol


Paul just told me no cheat meal this weekend for you and you're only to drink tap water and eat Netto white bread


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MMMMMMMmmmmmm white bread would be a cheat meal 

cheers Oaklad!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha ha, very true!! One of UKM's members gave me a cheesecake as a present on my 1st show and it was a Morrisons IIRC...vanilla....lush!
> 
> Hmmmm, good point with M&S, i'll have to hit that up next week.
> 
> Ooooo now that sounds like an offer i can't refuse!!
> 
> *On a seperate note, i've been offered a chance of a lifetime to report for muscletalk.co.uk on the UKBFF finals! I'll be at the show both days laptop in...errr...lap, doing a live run down of the whole show.*
> 
> I am over the moon to be able to go to this show let alone work in the industry as this has been something i've been looking at for many years now.
> 
> See you all at the finals!


 :rockon: That's fantastic news Mr Bulk! Everything is coming together perfectly for you. :thumb:

Don't forget to enjoy the show even you are surgically attached to your laptop.


----------



## 3752

now you two play nice 

after this week of carb cycling you will need the cheat Aaron....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup, looking forward to it and its making me work harder knowing there's a carrot on the end of this stick. Cooked my meals for tomorrow and loved the sight of extra carbs for the medium carb day!

chest/abs

flat bench (smith)

90kg - 12 reps (up)

90kg - 12 reps (up)

80kg - 12 reps

can go to 95kg next week...strength surge?!

Incline Smith

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 15 reps

BW - 15 reps

BW - 14 reps

Will add weight next week...strength still up?

DB Flys

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

Will go to 50lbs next week

Cable ab curls

3 x 12

Broom Handle twists

Strength today was right up despite the low carb days the refeed on sunday has obviously helped.

Abs coming out more and intercostals showing nicely.

45 mins cardio in a bit with new heart rate monitor to ensure i'm in the fat burning zone.

Got the bit well and truelly between the teeth and powering forward!

I'll be getting the hair off the legs this week as i can see veins on the quads/calves appearing, something new!


----------



## Ak_88

How come the flat bench was smith? You'll never grow using that, you know the rules.

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

train on my own now and shoulders are sore from some of the meds i'm taking

i know, i know... i should stick to kickbacks or somehting lol


----------



## RACK

Are you still doing walking for your am cardio mate? If so let me know what your HR gets to on the monitor.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just come back from my walk... dandy little review it gives you after the session!

45 mins duration

average heart rate - 117BPM

time in fat burning zone - 42mins 21 secs

cals burnt - 347

% from fat - 60% (40% from carbs)


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> just come back from my walk... dandy little review it gives you after the session!
> 
> 45 mins duration
> 
> average heart rate - 117BPM
> 
> time in fat burning zone - 42mins 21 secs
> 
> cals burnt - 347
> 
> % from fat - 60% (40% from carbs)


is it the F6?


----------



## RACK

I'll put my HRM on tomorrow and see what I get.

Are you finding cardio last thing easier than PWO mate?


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> How come the flat bench was smith? You'll never grow using that, you know the rules.
> 
> :lol:


Rubbish!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CarbWhore said:


> is it the F6?


Polar RS100



RACK said:


> I'll put my HRM on tomorrow and see what I get.
> 
> Are you finding cardio last thing easier than PWO mate?


cardio this morning was harder, heart rate was stubborn to get up above 105BPM so had to go faster. Joys of early morning cardio, my heart wants to sleep :lol:

PWO is harder but drives my heart rate right up on the stepper and after the hypo issues last time round i am happy doing this. There is no other cardio equipment in the gym so walking is the next best thing.



ElfinTan said:


> Rubbish!


 :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Have you ventured into the realms of cycling at all? That can be easier to get the heart rate up and I love cycling home after a workout, which, if I go the long way can take up to an hour.

As for the veins on legs. :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cycling is hit n miss... finding a route where i can peddle constantly without doing the stop start... plus with a bike i'm prone to do the peddle for 5 seconds, coast for 5 seconds lol.

shoulders/triceps

OH BB press - upright row superset

70kg/50kg - 12 reps (up)

70kg/50kg - 10 reps

60kg/50kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Military Press (machine) - minimum rest

38kg - 15 reps

38kg - 12 reps

Rear DB Laterals/facepulls - superset

15lbs - 2 plates - 12 reps

15lbs - 2 plates - 12 reps

15lbs - 2 plates - 12 reps

Dip station taken....

Pushdowns - vbar

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

OH Extensions

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

7 plates - 12 reps (drop set)

5 plates - 12 reps (drop set)

45mins stepper of doom....

Used my heart rate monitor and low and behold... to stay in the fat burning zone i didnt have to do the rate i was going at for my last show...actually, i was going at least a third of the speed.

I spent the first 10mins getting the heart rate down from 135BPM to 120ish

No wonder i was hypo last time round, my heart rate must of been 180ish??!!

Posing practice, shake then home.

Felt good to have some extra carbs today but felt drained this afternoon.


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> No wonder i was hypo last time round, my heart rate must of been 180ish??!!
> 
> Posing practice, shake then home.
> 
> Felt good to have some extra carbs today but felt drained this afternoon.


I'm not surprised the way you gushed on that stepper!


----------



## 3752

Gym Bunny said:


> Have you ventured into the realms of cycling at all? That can be easier to get the heart rate up and I love cycling home after a workout, which, if I go the long way can take up to an hour.
> 
> As for the veins on legs. :rockon:


 cycling is not as effective as walking or cross trainer/stepper as unlike the others it is not load bearing


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pscarb said:


> cycling is not as effective as walking or cross trainer/stepper as unlike the others it is not load bearing


Ta for that post Paul, always good to improve my knowledge.


----------



## coco

the stepper for me is the daddy lol

stick to lbs, kgs or plates mate, its confusing lol

just waititng on my tickets coming through for this show

looking forward to it.

i have a friend competing in this but tbh im not overly sure of this show - how do you qualify?, whats the classes involved.?

in not aware of the setup of this one.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> You are a cruel git James:cursing: Spent a lot of his time torturing me with his bloody carbs:lol: :lol: Still not this time I think there should be some form of eating comp saturday night. I will clearly beat all


lol, seeing your in the fatty fold of powerlifting etc i can imagine everyday is a cheat day :lol: :tongue:



Ak_88 said:


> I'm not surprised the way you gushed on that stepper!


tell me about it!!!  :cursing:



coco said:


> stick to lbs, kgs or plates mate, its confusing lol
> 
> just waititng on my tickets coming through for this show
> 
> looking forward to it.
> 
> i have a friend competing in this but tbh im not overly sure of this show - how do you qualify?, whats the classes involved.?
> 
> in not aware of the setup of this one.


the gym has plates that are not indicated by weight

dumbells are all in lbs and i can't be ****d to calculate for this journal lol

all the barbell weights are in KG

I'm not sure of this show either lol, i do know you have to qualify for it by attending a NABBA novice/first timer show/class in the UK.

Classes vary from junior to novice men height classes.


----------



## LittleChris

Are these NABBA finals just for the 1st timers class then?

I thought all the other classes had been done earlier this year?


----------



## 3752

this show is also called the Britain two.....first timers and novices(height class) are involved James L competed and won this show a millennium ago....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, what did you do there??!!!

legs

standing calve raises

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

time to go to 300 again baby

sitting calve raises

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

time to go to 5 plates!

Leg extensions (all 12 reps)

40kg

50kg

60kg

70kg

80kg

80kg

80kg

70kg

Ham curls (all 12 reps)

40kg

45kg

50kg

55kg

55kg

55kg

BB Lunges

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

quads cramping up on these!!!

45mins PWO cardio - posing practice

loving how lean i'm getting!!!!

Ab and thigh shot looking much better


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/Biceps

BB Shrugs/Upright rows (superset)

180kg/60kg - 12 reps (shrugs are right up)

180kg/60kg - 12 reps

170kg/40kg - 12 reps

Bent rows (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Lat Pulldowns

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

DB Curls

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Concentration Curls

25lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Cardio done this evening, feeling loads better after shedding some of this water... its a right mind fck when the veins go hiding.


----------



## alan87

m8 just checked out your latest pics! holy sh1t!! your fvcking legs!!!amazing!


----------



## hilly

hey magte was nice meeting u at the weekend altho was very quick lol your looking in very good nick pal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

alan87 said:


> m8 just checked out your latest pics! holy sh1t!! your fvcking legs!!!amazing!


hey alan, get you butt down city gym tonight...chest n calves :thumb:



hilly said:


> hey magte was nice meeting u at the weekend altho was very quick lol your looking in very good nick pal


good to meet you too mate, thank you. I felt i looked like crap on the weekend with the travelling/water retention but its good to see it might of been in my head


----------



## alan87

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey alan, get you butt down city gym tonight...chest n calves :thumb:


Ok im mad for it! 

about 5ish ok?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sorry mate, cant train that late tonight as i'm off out but tomorrow is legs if your game at 5pm?


----------



## FATBOY

hell m8

not long now buddy how fast does it all come round.The days drag but the weeks fly lol


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry mate, cant train that late tonight as i'm off out but tomorrow is legs if your game at 5pm?


Don't break him!! :lol:

It only occured to me last night you're about 4 weeks out now - hows everything looking for the run-in?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FATBOY said:


> hell m8
> 
> not long now buddy how fast does it all come round.The days drag but the weeks fly lol


I know tell me about it... wooooosh its nearly show time! :cursing:



Ak_88 said:


> Don't break him!! :lol:
> 
> It only occured to me last night you're about 4 weeks out now - hows everything looking for the run-in?


4 weeks sunday...

i'm leaner than my last show now so thats goal #1 achieved...

i'm bigger than last time so far so thats goal number #2 achieved.

goal number #3 will be to bring the leg detail totally out for show day.

as always, there's the worries i will come in smooth as a babies butt or have a repeat of the mass water retention i suffered after my carb up.

But i have every faith in paul, we learnt alot from last time round and bodybuilding is about progress...


----------



## alan87

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry mate, cant train that late tonight as i'm off out but tomorrow is legs if your game at 5pm?


yeah thats cool....ill bring my sick bucket :lol:


----------



## alan87

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry mate, cant train that late tonight as i'm off out but tomorrow is legs if your game at 5pm?





Ak_88 said:


> Don't break him!! :lol:
> 
> It only occured to me last night you're about 4 weeks out now - hows everything looking for the run-in?


that fills me with confidence Ak thanks mate...lol :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, its only because my last training partner lasted one leg session and called in sick for two days after due to DOMS (wimp lol).

leg days is always good for gauging people


----------



## Ak_88

"Last week i did 100kg for 10"

"Do 90kg for 15 then"

*grumble*

:lol:


----------



## willsey4

Aaron, i was looking for you at the finals.

Finally saw you at the end standing bt the stairs, turned around for 1 min before coming to say hi and then you were gone!

Totally stealth like!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, in and out like a ninja mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Flat Bench (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Incline Bench

80kg - 8 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

65kg - 12 reps

Dips

10kg - 15 reps

10kg - 10 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable Crossovers

5 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

45mins PWO Cardio, posing practice.


----------



## RACK

Strength is holding up well mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it is mate, added weight to the dips this week and can easily do 15-20kg...

It was a shorter workout but tuesdays are a hard day for me as i have take the old man food shopping after.

Missus has cranked up her working hours so i'll be in the gym more without guilt lol.

This week:

Mon - Back/biceps

Tue - chest

Wed - legs

Thur - shoulders/triceps

Fri - Back/Biceps

Sat - off

Sun - Chest

Last night my missus said she's running out of places to cuddle/hold and i'm looking ill.

Milestone reached


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

standing calve raises

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

Leg Press (10 secs rest)

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

Leg Extensions (20 secs rest)

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls (10 secs rest)

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates - 20 reps

4 plates - 20 reps

UKM Member alan came to the gym for a workout with me so i nailed the workout there to show him the ropes of a typical leg workout, will be hitting calves and hamstrings twice this week.

Quads were fried and pumped, spotting alan my quads actually started to cramp lol.

Cardio done at 45mins AM and PM


----------



## RACK

Nice easy session to brake him in then lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

that wasnt what he did lol... alan did 15 rep squats, leg press with drop sets, leg extensions, scarby 6's on ham curls etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

Smith front press

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

Cable Laterals

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

DB Rear Laterals/face pulls (super set)

15lbs - 3 plates - 12 reps

15lbs - 2 plates - 12 reps

10lbs - 2 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

45kg - 15 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 15 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable Pushdowns/OH Extensions (superset)

12 plates - 8 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 7 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 7 plates - 12 reps

45 Mins PWO Cardio

Posing practice... was greeted by a shout of "FCK OFF!!!" as one of the competing members in the gym saw me for the 1st time in weeks lol.

Me and a few other members laughed as he refused to do the same as he usually does...do a few poses next to me [  ]

"You bastard, you look better than me"

Made my day lol


----------



## Ak_88

Prey tell who it was?


----------



## Galtonator

You doing well mate. Must be nice having fellow competitors in the gym


----------



## LittleChris

Ak_88 said:
 

> Prey tell who it was?


Tonye :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It was queenie lol... not tonye, we have a pose off in jest now and again 

Cheers galtonator!


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Sounds like your gym is full of characters!

Once this show is finished, what is the plan for the rest of the year and 2010?

Going clean for a year or so, or aiming for another show next year?


----------



## Ak_88

Haha i thought it'd be him - but he's got the upper hand because he's natty, he told us so :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Sounds like your gym is full of characters!
> 
> Once this show is finished, what is the plan for the rest of the year and 2010?
> 
> Going clean for a year or so, or aiming for another show next year?


i'll be hitting a rebound for 6-8 weeks then taking a good 5-6 month break from chems/stims/compounds...

then hitting up a mass bulk for 2011 NABBA Southern England and possibly the UKBFF South Coast as they are two week apart usually. 



Ak_88 said:


> Haha i thought it'd be him - but he's got the upper hand because he's natty, he told us so :thumbup1:


He tells me he's an ex-chippendale, porn star, pole dancer...yadda yadda :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok...getting things sorted

hotel booked, i'll be driving up to dudley on the friday night (show is sunday).

this allows me to chill and eat/drink the next day without multiple **** stops on the way as i was drinking 8litres of water last time lol.

coming back on the monday.

making a long weekend of it but allows reduced stress!

booked a week off work in the run up.

tan and scrub ordered with 4 weeks to go (royal fail strikes)

trunks dug out, will try them on tonight.


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll be hitting a rebound for 6-8 weeks then taking a good 5-6 month break from chems/stims/compounds...
> 
> then hitting up a mass bulk for 2011 NABBA Southern England and possibly the UKBFF South Coast as they are two week apart usually.


Are you able to compete with NABBA and UKBFF in the same year?


----------



## DB

LittleChris said:


> Are you able to compete with NABBA and UKBFF in the same year?


Yeah..

but the ukbff don't like it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

technically is there a loop hole?

NABBA is the 1st show i'll be doing, UKBFF do not like you competing elsewhere AFTER you qualify for the brits (if that was to happen).

so ergo, i wont be ****ing on anyone's cornflakes unless i qualify for the NABBA finals and do them which usually may time.

politics..drama drama.... push comes to shove i'll stick with NABBA


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok...getting things sorted
> 
> hotel booked, i'll be driving up to dudley on the friday night (show is sunday).
> 
> this allows me to chill and eat/drink the next day without multiple **** stops on the way as i was drinking 8litres of water last time lol.
> 
> coming back on the monday.
> 
> making a long weekend of it but allows reduced stress!
> 
> booked a week off work in the run up.
> 
> tan and scrub ordered with 4 weeks to go (royal fail strikes)
> 
> trunks dug out, will try them on tonight.


Good plan! Sounds like everything is organised. :thumb:

Week off is definitely the way forward, 3x daily cardio and contest prep + work = uber stress.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/Biceps

Chins

BW - 20 reps (Life time PB)

BW - 12 reps

Lying Cable Pullovers

8 plates - 15 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

Lat Pulldowns

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Close Grip pulldowns

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls (drop set)

45lbs - 40lbs - 35lbs - 30lbs - 25lbs

Concentration Curls

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

Now.... seeing this week i'm chuffed to pieces with my progress.....

PICS


----------



## Ak_88

Back shot is pretty sweet 

Any idea what your waist is at nowadays? Looks tiiiiiiiiiny!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate!

waist...hmmm...i'm around 34" i think as 36" jeans hang off me


----------



## Gym Bunny

I believe the word is "BOOM"! :rockon:

Comments, unhelpful or otherwise are on FB.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers GB!

I smiles coz i iz happy


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> waist...hmmm...i'm around 34" i think as 36" jeans hang off me


What does that equate to on the communal gym belt? I'd dread to think what i'd be at now :ban:

Must push through it, must push through it :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Looking very nice, sir. Can I show you on the dolly where I'd like to touch you? :lol:


----------



## willsey4

Hows everything going Aaron?

Where is the show btw as if within distance will come up. Never been to a Nabba show before so intrested to see how it is run and also get an idea as hopefully when i compete i will do the Nabba first timers etc


----------



## Galtonator

ncie work mate


----------



## alan87

Incredible Bulk said:


> that wasnt what he did lol... alan did 15 rep squats, leg press with drop sets, leg extensions, scarby 6's on ham curls etc


still feeling it!!! haha

Piccies are looking awesome mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you everyone!

weight today is 214lbs... now 1lb lighter than my last contest and a loss of 4lbs on last week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Woke up feeling great after a day off from the gym (not cardio) so to keep to my word (i made a determined promise to myself to get these legs cut!), instead of taking my usual 2 days off i hit the gym to cut the legs up again this week.

standing calve raises

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

4 plates - 20 reps

4 plates - 20 reps

Leg extensions

40kg - 20 reps

50kg - 20 reps

50kg - 20 reps

Ham Curls

45kg - 20 reps

45kg - 20 reps

45kg - 20 reps

Done...legs shaking and pumped.

My calves have really edged out the bottom detail and the quads are seperating nicely!

Off to tesco to buy my weekly groceries and the junk for tonight, planning a more reserved cheat tonight.

starters - french stick with tomato soup

main course - 2x chicken burgers with bacon and cheese served with onion rings and chips.

dessert - carrot cake

yum!


----------



## BD009

Nice work mate- (you may already know this) but on the relaxed side pose, drop you shoulder (nearest the judges) and twist around a bit more- it will enhance the illusion of a teeny waist line.

D


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers for the tip! 

had a good cheat meal yesterday so feeling much fuller today and refreshed!

my missus came down the gym and bought me a lil video camera to video some workouts! very sweet and kind of her.

flat bench (smith)

90kg - 15 reps

90kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Incline Bench (smith)

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Dips

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

10kg - 12 reps

DB Flys

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

Situps (incline board)

2 sets

Cable crunches

2 sets


----------



## Ak_88

Sounds to me like she needs to learn how to count for you! :lol: :lol:

Remember Rene Campbell from the South Coast show? She was at the Hercules yesterday

:drool: :drool:


----------



## pastanchicken

Great vid mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhh rene! i'd never forget her....

cheers PnC


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Low carbs are kicking my ass today, workout and cardio (AM + PWO) sucked ass!

Back/Biceps

BB Shrugs/Upright Rows (superset)

150kg - 50kg - 12 reps

150kg - 50kg - 12 reps

150kg - 50kg - 12 reps

Bent rows (smith)

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Medium grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 12 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

Concentration Curls

25lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

60 mins AM and PWO cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

BNP Smith Press

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 11 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Machine OH Press

38kg - 12 reps

38kg - 12 reps

38kg - 12 reps

DB Laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Cable Side Laterals

1 plate - 12 rep

1 plate - 12 rep

1 plate - 12 rep

Rear DB Laterals/face pulls (superset)

20lbs/3 plates - 12 reps

20lbs/2 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 15 reps

BW - 11 reps

Pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

60 mins AM and PWO cardio + posing practice...

Blowing...out...of....my...ass...... knackered lol.

Feeling good though, humid in the gym today so sweat buckets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

hamcurls (minimum rest between sets)

35kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Leg Press (minimum rest between sets)

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

Leg Extensions

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - 20 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 20 reps

60mins AM + PM cardio


----------



## willsey4

How much cardio you doing now per week Aaron?

Just curious


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60 mins AM and PM every day


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> 60 mins AM and PM every day


120 min per day!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

you could watch a new film every day while doing the cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, tried that before using a stationary bike on my 1st prep.

tendancy was to slow peddle when something interesting was happening in the film and the heart rate plummets!

brisk walking is working great as it keeps my heart rate at 55-60% max bpm and no distractions at 5am lol

i've had a week off work and still woke up at 5am so i could stick to my routine


----------



## willsey4

Man your crazy! Hope I don't have to do that much come show time!


----------



## 3752

by doing more cardio Willsey you get to eat more calories, one of the biggest mistakes people make is to do to little cardio...


----------



## willsey4

Pscarb said:


> by doing more cardio Willsey you get to eat more calories, one of the biggest mistakes people make is to do to little cardio...


Duly noted thanks Paul.

Will just have to be ready for it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last set of pics before entering the final stages of my prep! 3 weeks to go as of sunday

CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## m14rky

impressive pics mate


----------



## hilly

i must say mate looking very good indeed im impressed


----------



## daniel.m

Looking sick IB, much improved on the last shots and the detail is really coming out on the legs now which makes them look even more retarded big lol. Can't wait to see what u look like come show day, good luck but i doubt u need it mate.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Leg Vascularity!!!! :rockon:

Well done on finally mastering the art of smiling. :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Calfs have come on leaps and bounds mate - well done


----------



## Paul1990

you look amazing mate, read this from start to finish and its been a joy, the veins through out your chest shoulders and arms look brilliant.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys n gals!

lol, yes i have mastered the art of smiling and posing between swearing at the camera taking 30 seconds to focus and taking the pic 

i'm happy where i am but not taking things lightly, 3 weeks to go and i'm 100% motivated to blow the hell out of this remaining bodyfat!!!!

3 weeks to go! lock n load lol


----------



## Ak_88

Last pic is lovely and grainy. I chuckled at your quads though, i mean at least train them Johnny Bravo :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I know i know....must train legs soon!!!


----------



## willsey4

Great pics mate with great improvements.

Nice cuts in your legs which will help with your placing.

Surely nothing else to come off!!!


----------



## dmcc

Looking very good there A - can really see the difference from your qualifier. And you still have chest hair!!


----------



## fats

Read your journal everytime i log on, as well as a few others. Don't post much but just want to say you're looking much improved from your last outing, you should do well.


----------



## Prodiver

Awesome quads! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks everyone!!! 

Weight today is 210.6lbs, a loss of 3.5lbs on last week... lost 7.5lbs in the last two weeks 

posing trunks, tan, oil...everything ready so no last minute panics


----------



## Galtonator

nice stuff mate. Its funny what you see walking round at 5am. Some people are just coming in while you pound the streets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, i've seen two guys asleep outside on sofas in the street after what looked like a very messy night!

morning cardio at that time is bliss, nobody around and you have time to just think about stuff


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, i've seen two guys asleep outside on sofas in the street after what looked like a very messy night!
> 
> morning cardio at that time is bliss, nobody around and you have time to just think about stuff


How do you deal with blisters?

I have done an hour walk every morning this week and getting huge blisters on the back of my heels!

However i have been wearing these stupid ankle sock things?


----------



## Galtonator

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, i've seen two guys asleep outside on sofas in the street after what looked like a very messy night!
> 
> morning cardio at that time is bliss, nobody around and you have time to just think about stuff


I was doing it but got a bike for now. My lasy used to worry that someone would knife me or something lol what in Ringwood:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

nice m8 :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Mate wat can i say, looking absolutely amazing!!! ur conditioning is cumin thru crazy, ahh im so excited for u....stay focused for these next few weeks mate n jus keep thinkin tht u want more and more out of ur body and ur gonna look unreal!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks guys!!! :thumb:



willsey4 said:


> How do you deal with blisters?
> 
> I have done an hour walk every morning this week and getting huge blisters on the back of my heels!
> 
> However i have been wearing these stupid ankle sock things?


blisters have always been a problem but my feet are so tough skinned now that i can walk with them and not really be bothered about it lol.

Ankle socks?! ouch!

i wear a thin cotton sock with a football sock over that so they slip off each other and my feet are snug


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lats n biceps

chins

BW - 20 reps

BW - 12 reps

Lat pulldowns

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Close grip pulldowns

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Seated DB Curls

50lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

Hammer curls

40lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Cheat meal tonight thank god!!!

I've been waiting for this since friday and i am looking forward to eating a nice lasagne and garlic bread lol


----------



## 3752

Email sent mate let me know if you have any Q's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nice one mate, replied


----------



## Guest

> Last set of pics before entering the final stages of my prep! 3 weeks to go as of sunday


Very impressive bulk- very impressive- your conditioning looks good - not as much to shift as last time 

wish you all the best- lets hope you suprise yourself again :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

romper stomper said:


> Very impressive bulk- very impressive- your conditioning looks good - not as much to shift as last time
> 
> wish you all the best- lets hope you suprise yourself again :thumbup1:


cheers mate, lighter starting weight has allowed me to come in tighter and leaner this time round. Lessons learnt 

2 weeks 6 days to go :beer:


----------



## alan87

amazing conditioning, big improvements already on when i saw u!! not long to go now mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers alan!

chest/abs/calves

pec deck

10 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

machine incline press

90kg - 12 reps

95kg - 12 reps

100kg (stack) - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Hanging leg raises

25 reps

20 reps

15 reps

crunches

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

sitting calve raises (fst-7)

4 plates

4 plates

4 plates

4 plates

3 plates

3 plates

3 plates

ab work had me spluttering and coughing! Not trained abs properly for ages! Need to work on these in the off season me thinks!


----------



## 3752

glad you like them mate


----------



## dmcc

How was the de-rugging?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> How was the de-rugging?


thats friday mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs (workout courtesy of Pscarb)

Ham curls (fst-7)

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

DB Stiffleg deadlifts

45lbs - 15 reps

45lbs - 15 reps

45lbs - 15 reps

45lbs - 15 reps

45lbs - 15 reps

BB Lunges (sorry paul, no chance of walking db's in gym!)

60kg - 12 reps - each leg

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Leg Press

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

Leg extensions

40kg - 20 reps

35kg - 20 reps (i hate you paul)

30kg - 20 reps (i really do)

25kg - 20 reps (why do you hate me so?)

DONE....

Legs were fcked...totally fcked... and to top it off... an hour on the stepper for PWO cardio, oh how the time dragged.

In the evening the quads and hams were ceasing to work so luckily my missus took pity and gave them a full deep tissue massage.

DOMS a'plenty today!


----------



## Ak_88

Do the lunges outside ya fanny


----------



## Incredible Bulk

in the ****ing rain...fck off you fat cnt


----------



## Galtonator

your a lucky boy with your Mrs


----------



## JAY-EL

Looking really good mate, whatever happens in two weeks you`ve achieved alot this year and have definately put in 110% into it you should be very proud of yourself and good luck with everything in the run up to the show!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JAY-EL said:


> Looking really good mate, whatever happens in two weeks you`ve achieved alot this year and have definately put in 110% into it you should be very proud of yourself and good luck with everything in the run up to the show!


cheers jay! its been a long year but a highly productive one  :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n biceps

lat pulldowns (fst-7)

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Close grip pulldowns (no knee support)

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley rows (rope)

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

W - Pulldowns

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

W-Pulldowns is sitting on a bench in the middle of a cable crossover station using high stations to do a latpulldown with each arm. You look like a big 'W'

Loved the rope low pulley rows! Felt it in the middle lower back nicely...

EZ Cable curls

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

squuuuueeeeezing each rep, bloody hurts!

Standing cable single arm curls

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Bad DOMS in the legs and my abs still ache from monday! Will train the abs tomorrow hopefully when the soreness has gone.

60mins AM + PWO Cardio


----------



## dmcc

I've done those W pulls, though kneeling on the floor. Really hit my lats like nothing else - my osteo actually recommended them for strengthening my upper back.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Legs (workout courtesy of Pscarb)
> 
> Ham curls (fst-7)
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> DB Stiffleg deadlifts
> 
> 45lbs - 15 reps
> 
> 45lbs - 15 reps
> 
> 45lbs - 15 reps
> 
> 45lbs - 15 reps
> 
> 45lbs - 15 reps
> 
> BB Lunges (sorry paul, no chance of walking db's in gym!)
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps - each leg
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 160kg - 12 reps
> 
> 160kg - 12 reps
> 
> 160kg - 12 reps
> 
> 160kg - 12 reps
> 
> 120kg - 12 reps
> 
> 120kg - 12 reps
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 40kg - 20 reps
> 
> 35kg - 20 reps (i hate you paul)
> 
> 30kg - 20 reps (i really do)
> 
> 25kg - 20 reps (why do you hate me so?)
> 
> DONE....
> 
> Legs were fcked...totally fcked... and to top it off... an hour on the stepper for PWO cardio, oh how the time dragged.
> 
> In the evening the quads and hams were ceasing to work so luckily my missus took pity and gave them a full deep tissue massage.
> 
> DOMS a'plenty today!


yet you will love me come the 22nd... 



Incredible Bulk said:


> back n biceps
> 
> lat pulldowns (fst-7)
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Close grip pulldowns (no knee support)
> 
> 4 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Low Pulley rows (rope)
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> W - Pulldowns
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps
> 
> W-Pulldowns is sitting on a bench in the middle of a cable crossover station using high stations to do a latpulldown with each arm. You look like a big 'W'
> 
> Loved the rope low pulley rows! Felt it in the middle lower back nicely...
> 
> EZ Cable curls
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> squuuuueeeeezing each rep, bloody hurts!
> 
> Standing cable single arm curls
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Bad DOMS in the legs and my abs still ache from monday! Will train the abs tomorrow hopefully when the soreness has gone.
> 
> 60mins AM + PWO Cardio


glad you liked the new Backworkout buddy....not long now keep it going mate..... :thumb:


----------



## RACK

You seem to have brezzed this prep mate, about this point last time you seemed to have lost your head a little.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

a little?! lol, i was bouncing off the walls... 2nd time round i know what to expect a bit more and plus i'm in far better shape so happy with the progress thats been made.

feeling very drained energy wise, the legs are still aching like a mother f'r lol.

they look smooth as hell due to the water retention from the hammering!

hopefully this will die down in time for the weekly weigh in


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n back waxed....ow ow ow ow owwww!!!! 

sat back at my desk feeling like a red sore tomato


----------



## hilly

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest n back waxed....ow ow ow ow owwww!!!!
> 
> sat back at my desk feeling like a red sore tomato


do you not get a spot rash mate??

When i get my back done i get loads of lil white heads all over.


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> do you not get a spot rash mate??
> 
> When i get my back done i get loads of lil white heads all over.


Same.. its rank

we're delicate lil flowers U&I


----------



## hilly

DB said:


> Same.. its rank
> 
> we're delicate lil flowers U&I


very true mate, im talking hundreds of minging white heads. i go and get hot showers everyday then scrub my back with a towel really hard to try and get rid of them. usually after doing this ev day for a week most are gone. not worth getting done tho until i can find away around this.


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> very true mate, im talking hundreds of minging white heads. i go and get hot showers everyday then scrub my back with a towel really hard to try and get rid of them. usually after doing this ev day for a week most are gone. not worth getting done tho until i can find away around this.


same as him

we even tried him taking anti histamines before and after... made it better but still not great


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> very true mate, im talking hundreds of minging white heads. i go and get hot showers everyday then scrub my back with a towel really hard to try and get rid of them. usually after doing this ev day for a week most are gone. not worth getting done tho until i can find away around this.


agreed,

its not worth being a spotty wretch for 10 days then hairy again 10 days later!


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol! yes a few white heads on the chest but mainly red and angry still today.

weighed in and only lost 0.5lb this week which sucked... paul assures me this is due to the water retention from the full back/chest wax and the imflamation yesterday.

shoulders/triceps/abs

BNP (30 sec rest)

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

db laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

cable laterals

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

rear db laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Cable pushdowns (squeeze at bottom)

12 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

OH Cable extensions

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

Hanging leg raises

25 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Crunches

25 reps

25 reps

25 reps

60mins AM + PM cardio


----------



## Ak_88

Which grip did you use for the rope rows the other day gaylord?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hammer grip, knuckles facing down.....chubs


----------



## Ak_88

Saves me shelling out for a coat this winter with all the insulation i've got going on


----------



## jonno

Good luck in your quest in 2 weeks time mucker.

:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Can't post on MT until tommorow but just read your countdown thread. Glad to hear your old man is getting his knee sorted at last :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheerds AK, took them long enough!

back/biceps/abs

chins

BW - 20 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 10 reps

Bent rows

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Low pulley pulls

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

DB Hammer curls

40lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Cable Curls

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

Hanging leg raises

25 reps

18 reps

15 reps

Crunches

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

60mins AM + PM


----------



## rs007

Not long to go now mate, looked outstanding in your last pics - hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate 

chest/calves

pec deck

9 plates - 12 reps

10 plates - 12 reps

10 plates - 12 reps

10 plates - 12 reps

Incline Machine Press

100kg (stack) - 12 reps

95kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

85kg - 12 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises (fst-7)

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

60mins AM + PM Cardio


----------



## 3752

how are you finding the P&V days buddy?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the protein and veg day on monday was not too bad mate, felt tired at the end of the day though!

yesterday and today has been a medium carb day as you said so loving the sweet potato and oats lol.

not looking forward to the veg and protein days on thursday friday!!!!!


----------



## 3752

stick with it mate the body will respond by upping the metabolism as it tries to keep up with the extremes....

are you staying in Brum the night of the show if you are what hotel?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my appetite has been going crazy, i'm hungry literally 30mins after eating lol...

yes, i'm staying over the night of the show  I'm staying in the travel lodge in dudley a few minutes round the corner mate

Trying to look for somewhere to eat after the show!!!


----------



## MissBC

when is your show again?


----------



## 3752

it is on the 22nd of November Briar....

I will look into staying there buddy i am sure their are many that can give ideas for some where to eat...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

quality....

just found a pizza hut 1 minutes walk from the hotel too!!!! 

Thats food sorted


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> quality....
> 
> just found a pizza hut 1 minutes walk from the hotel too!!!!
> 
> Thats food sorted


is it in birmingham?....went there other night for jimmy carr live....on broad street there is a restaurant called around the world in 80 dishes....all u can eat buffet tht is fooooking amazing!!! has food from all over the world...they will freshly rustle u up pizza to ur choice aswell as part of the buffet....screw pizza hut lol....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no mate, dudley is outside birmingham...

i love pizza hut so its all cool


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

ham curls

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

S.L.D.L's

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

Leg press

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

Leg extensions

35kg - 20 reps

35kg - 20 reps

35kg - 20 reps

Legs fried.... tired upon tired!! last solid leg workout before the show


----------



## BD009

Good luck man. Its been a long journey but im sure you'll reep the rewards!!! keep strong!


----------



## RACK

Does the carb/water manipulation start next week mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BD009 said:


> Good luck man. Its been a long journey but im sure you'll reep the rewards!!! keep strong!


cheers mate :thumb:



RACK said:


> Does the *carb*/water manipulation start next week mate?


yup it sure does!!!

highlighted the best part :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

man alive...this protein/veg day is kicking my ass!!!

all i want is my bed lol, feeling very tired and drained.

on a good note, loved having a big omlette this morning for breakfast


----------



## dmcc

How many eggs?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

10 eggs mate, 1 yolk 

lat pulldowns (fst-7)

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Close grip pulldowns

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Low pulley rows (rope)

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 15 reps

W-Pulldowns

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

DB Hammer curls

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Cable curls

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Crunches

25 reps

25 reps

25 reps


----------



## XL

Incredible Bulk said:


> 10 eggs mate, 1 yolk
> 
> lat pulldowns *(fst-7)*
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Low pulley rows (rope)
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> W-Pulldowns
> 
> 8 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 15 reps
> 
> DB Hammer curls
> 
> 35lbs - 12 reps
> 
> 35lbs - 12 reps
> 
> Cable curls
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Crunches
> 
> 25 reps
> 
> 25 reps
> 
> 25 reps


 What does fst-7 mean?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

do a google search mate, its a method of training.

30 secs rest between sets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders triceps

military press

27kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

db laterals

20lbs - 15 reps

20lbs - 15 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

rear db laterals

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

tri-pushdowns

35kg - 15 reps

35kg - 15 reps

35kg - 15 reps

oh extensions

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

posing practice

AM + PM cardio


----------



## dmcc

Get you and your fancy membership ways!  Surprised it's taken so long.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/Back

machine press

4 sets x 25 reps

pec deck

4 sets x 25 reps

cable cross overs

4 sets x 25 reps

lat pulldowns

4 sets x 25 reps

low pulley rope pulls

4 sets x 25 reps

w-pulldowns

4 sets x 25 reps

body weight yesterday - 207.6lbs (a loss of 2.6lbs on last week)

this morning after a full day carb up - 208.8lbs


----------



## weeman

Incredible Bulk said:


> my appetite has been going crazy, i'm hungry literally 30mins after eating lol...
> 
> yes, i'm staying over the night of the show  I'm staying in the travel lodge in dudley a few minutes round the corner mate
> 
> Trying to look for somewhere to eat after the show!!!


Thats where we stayed when i did the show too,basically out the back of the hotel and down the road a bit is the huge retail park thing,loads of McD's etc there,plus plenty of shops in the mall thing to stock up on all that sweet junk food for after the show:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nice one weeman!!!!


----------



## 3752

hotel booked mate for the night of the show


----------



## Incredible Bulk

brilliant


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/arms

front raises

4x 25 reps

side raises

4x 25 reps

rear db laterals

4x 25 reps

db hammer curls

4x 25 reps

tri-pushdowns

4x 25 reps

rope bicep curls

4x 25 reps

OH extensions

4x 25 reps

AM + PM cardio

Last set of cardio to be done tomorrow morning and i'll be able to rest the legs!! They feel like lumps of brick lol.

Defluffed the legs, had my hair cut and started with the jan tana body scrub


----------



## LittleChris

Almost there now


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy:thumb:


----------



## dale_flex

Good luck mate


----------



## Galtonator

go get em tiger


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!!

last cardio done this morning, waved goodbye to the usual route i took and i honestly think i could hear my feet celebrate as i have skin like a builders elbow on them from 12 weeks of blisters 

Today in the gym was another light chest/back routine... 3 exercises each, 3 sets of 25 reps.

peck deck

machine press

cable crossovers

lat pulldowns

db shrugs

rope low pulley pulls

feel like road kill today...draiiiiiiiiined!!!!

Paul phoned me up today and had a chuckle that its a good sign.

Feel flat as a pancake and these protein veg days are kicking my lilly white un tanned ass!


----------



## hilly

not long now matem u excited? cant wait to see some pics.

you decided on your rebound cycle yet


----------



## dmcc

Is that your last workout or will you be going right up to the weekend?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> not long now matem u excited? cant wait to see some pics.
> 
> you decided on your rebound cycle yet


cant wait till the show, its gonna be a blast!

have a big fan club coming up including my missus's family plus members from UKM and MT :thumb:

(looking forward to the carbs more on thursday though lol)

Rebound will be simple test n deca mate  (750mg/400mg)



dmcc said:


> Is that your last workout or will you be going right up to the weekend?


Nope, one shoulder/arms workout tomorrow and a very quick one on thursday morning


----------



## rs007

nothing else really to do but stay cool and cruise in really, eat what and when you need to and chill.

How you feeling - nervous? Buzzed? Got your posing etc nailed? Will be great to see pics mate, best of luck!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chill....yup....chilling.... days dragging though!

been playing COD5 but my brain is too slow right now so i keep getting shot to pieces lol.

nervous as its a national show

buzzed as i have a lot of people supporting me

anxious to see how i will look come show day!

posing is going well, much happier with how i look every day so the low carbs is enough for me to stop dry humping the mirror 

Yeah gimme a break, i was 275lbs 11 months ago!!

Pics and vids will be uploaded as soon as i can get online after the show mon/tuesday


----------



## rs007

Incredible Bulk said:


> chill....yup....chilling.... days dragging though!
> 
> been playing COD5 but my brain is too slow right now so i keep getting shot to pieces lol.
> 
> nervous as its a national show
> 
> buzzed as i have a lot of people supporting me
> 
> anxious to see how i will look come show day!
> 
> posing is going well, much happier with how i look every day so the low carbs is enough for me to stop dry humping the mirror
> 
> Yeah gimme a break, i was 275lbs 11 months ago!!
> 
> Pics and vids will be uploaded as soon as i can get online after the show mon/tuesday


Thats great mate, gave me a smile as you brought back the same feelings in me, that i had kinda forgot about 

Enjoy every minute mate :thumbup1:

Be prepared to have a little "blues" after the show is by... you wouldnt have got it after your show earlier in the year because you immediately started focusing on this one... but I think you said you are taking next year out? Might get a little down because its all past... seen it in a few folk as well as myself. I guess the way to minimise it is to immediately set new goals and get on it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh i have big plans for 2010!!! SIZE SIZE SIZE!!!

Bring the back up and add......more size!!!


----------



## dmcc

Well you're not called Incredible Bulk for nothing....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Today has been spent eating and chilling...oh and the mother of all food shops for the carb up

Sweet sweet carbs will be mine tomorrow! Favourite purchase was apple pie filling, hmmmm that's gonna go down a treat lol.

My dad is back home and i've booked him into the hotel so he is now coming to the show!!! Its a brilliant uplift for me as he's supported me all throughout my bodybuilding prep and training.

Felt like a zombie walking around tesco's but walking past the cake section will a happy grin, soon my pretties you will be mine all mine!

Detail in the legs has been coming out more and more now they have been rested from cardio and training.

It'd be rude not to...have a sneak peak.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Legs are looking sick mate - in a good way LOL


----------



## dmcc

Your legs scare me.


----------



## hilly

cracking details coming through their mate you should be proud of yourself


----------



## GHS

Wow....

Looking shredded mate!

Enjoy the carb up


----------



## Gym Bunny

Have a safe journey up and knock em dead on Sunday! :rockon:


----------



## BigDom86

wow the way your developing in amazing!


----------



## 3752

Aaron is doing very well woke up this morning dry and shredded....here are a cpl of pics taken this morning....


----------



## hilly

aaron looking awesome mate cracking improvements since last time


----------



## ah24

Good luck man


----------



## GHS

Looking ripped to the bone.

Good luck for today.


----------



## BD009

Well done mate!! all the hard work is over ........ now give em hell! :rockon:


----------



## FATBOY

those legs are outragous well done buddy:thumb:


----------



## willsey4

All the best mate


----------



## Big Dawg

That is fcuking amazing condition mate, best of luck, I know you'll do well. This just shows what can be achieved with the utmost dedication and application. Look at the transformation you've undergone in the last year on probably less gear than most guys smaller and fatter than you use! Well impressed mate; you may have got back into it a bit late, but you're more than making up for lost time!


----------



## 3752

Aaron just got 6th place in what was a very very tough class of 18......well done mate you have done yourself and me very proud......


----------



## Prodiver

Congrats Aaron!

That's very respectable indeed! :thumb:

Most people just don't realize how hard preparing and competing is.

Tell us what the experience has been like!


----------



## Galtonator

well done mate really proud of you


----------



## daniel.m

well done Aaron, 6th place in a national show is nothing to sniff at.

I think you've got a very promising future in this sport


----------



## dmcc

6th! Well done!

Must have been a frackin tough class, looking at those photos.


----------



## frowningbudda

Good stuff mate,

you look peeled and those legs are awsome:beer:


----------



## 3752

just spoke to Aaron and he is over the moon with his placing there where some very big guys on the stage.....Aaron has come such a long way this year and has been a pleasure to prep.....


----------



## Sylar

Well done mate :beer:

Congrats to Pscarb on the prepping too.


----------



## dmcc

What did he weigh in at?


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done Chunky Munky!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Sylar said:


> ...
> 
> Congrats to Pscarb on the prepping too.


^ x 2! :thumb:


----------



## Delhi

Well done mate. Who won class ?


----------



## gumballdom

well done! look forward to seein the pics!


----------



## dale_flex

Congrats mate great achievement


----------



## ElfinTan

Delhi said:


> Well done mate. Who won class ?


I think it was Johnathon Fletch - hubby been helping him out last few weeks with final stuff and posing. Got a text off him and he's chuffty mintballs! - Pretty sure it was the same class!


----------



## RACK

Massive congrats mate you've had a stunning year, also well done on another fantastic prep Paul.


----------



## jw007

well done aaron

Excellent condition

legs are immense


----------



## alan87

Well done big fella!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey guys n gals!!!

I'm back!!!! [  ]

Sorry its been so long for an update but i've spent the day with family and travelled 500+ miles to see them all after what has been a long year of dieting and training.

The show was held at Brierley Civic Hall in Dudley and all i can honestly say is that it was one hell of an experiance!!

I learnt straight off that there were 25 people in my class, of which 18 (excluding myself) turned up on the day so i knew it would be a tough class to crack.

The backstage was chaos, everyone was crammed into one small changing room and it was a case of lion or gazelle ([  ]) to fight for room to be oiled up. We were whisked from the front hall to the back stage area so quick i didnt have time to really pump up well or take a NOX supplement to help my get a buzz, luckily i had some dark chocolate on hand to smash down my throat.

Whilst pumping up everyone was quiet as we checked out the competition and i can honestly say i felt like the gazelle amoungst lions as some guys were in great shape...but screw it.... i've made it this far and i got my mind set on beating as many of the 18 as i can.

The backstage guy comes in the sweat box that was backstage....5 minutes guys, get in numerical order.

Now... 18 guys, dehydrated and psyched out for the stage....numerical order is not our finest moment of clear thinking especially when 6 guys have dropped out and there's huge gaps between numbers.

the 1st 5 guys get called out to wait behind the curtains as its the individual routines first, i'm number 47 so it takes a while for me to get called out.

I await my turn behind the curtain and the announcer calls out some other guy as me abut with his posing music. Cue that guy waving his arms and telling him they've screwed it up....what makes it worse is that i hear MY GIRLFRIEND cheer him on stage..... grrrrrr [  ]

Its my turn to go on to the podium..... music kicks in...mind goes blank.......

I remember 80% of the routine but miss out a few poses that would of made it complete.

Now backstage again and we get ready for the compulsaries and quarter turns....

19 guys on stage, hmmmm...should be interesting!

The judges have 5 on at a time and we all get out turn to do the quarter turns.

Now.....call outs for the compulsaries, who gets called out first is sure to place well in the class.

I hear my number called out 2nd in the pack and i am made up, i strut into place and perform the poses as best as i can without cramping up.

We all go back to the curtain and another line up is called out.

Now i see for the 4th call outs they are calling out the lions, the big guys.... 5 guys are called out..... then i hear "can number 47 please step forward"

My heart leaps into my mouth and my friends n family go crazy.

ABS N THIGHS PLEASE GENTLEMEN.....

I'm dehydrated, tired sod it....this is time to shine.......

many poses later we return to the line up... number 45 is playing a game of hide the incredible bulk by pushing me sideways out of view.... number 48 is trying to stand in front of me.... dammit i'm being tag teamed here!!

Pose down time... 19 guys run to the front of stage that can only hold 10 people in view and elbows smash into faces and ribs as poses are flung in a frenzy. All you needed was referee for this part as the oiled up guys with hand bags at dawn bitched and moaned because so n so was blocked by number so n so... 

Now back stage again as we await the judges to place the top 6. We are all chatting some more now the worst is over and we can relax.

Back on stage now for the line up...for me that means chewing on number 45's elbow and the eclipse of number 48 as he again tries to block me from view.

In 6th place....AARON HALLETT (me)

My heart leaps into my mouth....i've managed to place in the top 6 out of this lot at a national final.... i wave to the crowd and pick up my chunky medal...not made of chocolate (i checked).

5th to 1st was called out and we all shake hands and pose for the cameras.

We go back stage and relax, drink some water and share what crap we brought in out gym bags to the back stage.

I walk out and see my missus crying and to be honest i joined her... this wasnt just 12 weeks of dieting but i've only been bodybuilding again 18 months... this year i competed in my first show and won the class and the overall. Now i have just placed in the top 6 out of 18 guys at a national final.

My friends and family congratulate me and we all drive back to the hotel as i shower before hitting up pizza express with my dad, girlfriend and MT member RACK with his missus.

I speak to Paul Scarborough who has prepped me for both of my shows this year, he has been a legend in getting me into shape. For my first show he had to bust me down from a fat 275lbs to 215lbs on show day.

For this show i started off at 240lbs and he whittled me down to 204lbs leaner than i have ever been in my life and also with more size on my frame than the first show. Paul is a great guy who has been on the phone to me even when he was at his son's birthday party to ensure i was ok and everything was sorted my side.

These pics are testiment to our hard work this year... i hope you'll agree.


----------



## GHS

Great write up and great pictures Aaron.

You look great up there.

What a year you have had.

Amazing stuff mate


----------



## dmcc

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! :wub:


----------



## Jem

Congratulations !


----------



## alan87

check out those hams! well done again mate so pleased for you!


----------



## Prodiver

Terrific write-up, Aaron - great inspiration - thanks!

Well done! "I've managed to place in the top 6 out of this lot at a national final..."

Indeed you have (and didn't I tell you so! :blush: ).

But moreover - and I'm sure Paul has told you - you have the potential to go far..! :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Well done mate on a great result and well done to Paul for helping you achieve your best yet.

You do have great potential without a doubt and you are ahead of most guys with 2 shows under your belt with a pair of wheels like that. Your hams and calves are CRAZY!!!

Great team effort guys!!!

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Prodiver said:


> Terrific write-up, Aaron - great inspiration - thanks!
> 
> Well done! "I've managed to place in the top 6 out of this lot at a national final..."
> 
> Indeed you have (and didn't I tell you so! :blush: ).
> 
> But moreover - and I'm sure Paul has told you - you have the potential to go far..! :thumb:


hey mate 

Thank you, its been a big year for me and i seriously cannot wait to get stuck into my off season to bring up my back so i can hit 2011 with some heavy duty damage :laugh:



supercell said:


> Well done mate on a great result and well done to Paul for helping you achieve your best yet.
> 
> You do have great potential without a doubt and you are ahead of most guys with 2 shows under your belt with a pair of wheels like that. Your hams and calves are CRAZY!!!
> 
> Great team effort guys!!!
> 
> J


Hey James!! Thank you for commenting, to have an IFBB pro say those words to me makes this grin of mine even wider. :thumb:

For this show i backed off the leg training and reduced them in size to balance out the top half but will be bringing back the quads/hams/calves to their full glory for 2011 :beer:

I agree 110%, Paul and I have had a great year and placing in that class was the icing on the cake.


----------



## weeman

looking fantastic there mate. :thumbup1:

(yes that was a completely 'no nut on' comment) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hehheh heh, cheers bud


----------



## Galtonator

massive well doen buddy you looked ace. Your waist has really come in and those legs are dam good well done


----------



## XJPX

mate so well deserved, look absolutely amazing, so so pleased for u buddy, the pics are unreal!!!! whats ur plans for next year? ( sorry if i missed it somewhere) AGAIN WELLLL DUN!!!!!!!


----------



## FATBOY

well deserved buddy as you say what a year ou have had :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i have said it a million times buddy you truly deserved your placing in a crazy tough lineup.....your dedication and focus is unreal and will go far in this sport i enjoyed every minute of the prep buddy and consider you a friend....enjoy your food......


----------



## shauno

Well done mate, saw your write up on MT.

Who'd have thought you would change your physique so much in a year!! plenty of jealous user members mate looking at your pics. me being one of them but your a nice guy and deserve it.

its been a long year for you. any 'breaks' on the cards? or is it still full steam ahead?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you everyone for the kind words!

here is the posing routine for the finals, mind went blank on a few spots so messed it up due to nerves.


----------



## Jay.32

congrats mate them quads look awsome..


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am so proud of you! :rockon:

I remember how tough your first prep was and I am willing to bet the second was just as tough. You deserved your placing, 6th in your first ever National Level comp and ONLY your second show.

Enjoy the growing of 2010.


----------



## JAY-EL

Well done mate again awesome transformation!

And the lad who won fletch has competed in MR classes before so in my eyes not a first timer at all i beat him in NAC Open British in class 3 other week and i know for a fact he did nabba north west this year pendle valley and NAC again earlier this year, winning his class , trophy hunter!!

But anyway well done you deserve it mate!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> I am so proud of you! :rockon:
> 
> I remember how tough your first prep was and I am willing to bet the second was just as tough. You deserved your placing, 6th in your first ever National Level comp and ONLY your second show.
> 
> Enjoy the growing of 2010.


Thank you GB :thumb:

It was a brilliant experiance for me and something i'm proud of, its fuelled me to better myself for 2011 and get some more size with even better conditioning :beer:



JAY-EL said:


> Well done mate again awesome transformation!
> 
> And the lad fletch has competed in MR classes before so in my eyes not a first timer at all i beat him in NAC Open British in class 3 other week and i know for a fact he did nabba north west this year pendle valley and NAC again earlier this year, winning his class , trophy hunter!!
> 
> But anyway well done you deserve it mate!!


Thanks Jay!

Hmmmm at the end of the day he had me beat

Just spoke to him on MT.co.uk and he said to cut n paste this over



> LOL i did nabba north west, this year it was my first EVER show one week after that i did pendle valley as first timer (2nd ever show). week after that i did middleton and decided to see if i could hold my own in a class (3rd ever show) I did middleton again as a practice for the Finals as being my first year on stage needed the practice. So my first ever show qualified me for the finals. I am a true first timer but as you can see i jumped acouple of years to try a class.


----------



## 3752

sorry but this is wrong.....he did the NABBA NW which qualified him for this show so thats good but then went on to do the first timers class at the pendle valley?? why as he had competed before? or is the rule at the pendle valley first year of competing??


----------



## JAY-EL

Yeah PSCARB pretty sure its first year of competing at pendle valley but doing and winning a MR class at both the NAC in May then also doing same class at NAC in October, then going back to do a 1st timers class?!

I know Fletch he`s a nice lad but did expect him to be doing a novice class at least!


----------



## 3752

JAY-EL said:


> Yeah PSCARB pretty sure its first year of competing at pendle valley but doing and winning a MR class at both the NAC in May then also doing same class at NAC in October, then going back to do a 1st timers class?!
> 
> I know Fletch he`s a nice lad but did expect him to be doing a novice class at least!


i did think this about the pendle but the Mr class thing is out of order....and because he has done those shows as a Mr he cannot or at least should not compete as a novice either


----------



## fletch1976

Hi everyone thought i would join in if you dont mind as at moment it feels like a witch hunt with one are two.

Jay i did the same shows as your brother?????????? Only difference is was instead of doing 5/6 shows as a first timer i wanted to see if i could hold my own in a class YES it was not the normal thing to do but didnt want to stay as a first timer for every show. The very first show i did was Nabba N,W as you know from that i got invite to all sports final everything in between that was just practise for final.

You know me better than anyone on here Jay so why call me a trophy hunter???? Dont want to fall out but am surprised what you have said. :confused1:


----------



## 3752

fletch welcome to the board.....this is not a witch hunt.....but we on the board would like to know your reasons.....can i ask why you felt the need to compete as a Mr and not a Novice/Intermediate at these shows.....?? or indeed why you felt you needed the practice by competing in other shows and thus not being a first timer come the show last sunday??

my comments are not personel so i hope you do not take tham as such........i am very interested in your answers.....

obvouisly you competing and placing as a Mr has discounted you as a Novice/Inter competitor so what are your plans now to compete?


----------



## fletch1976

To be honest i was going to move upto a novice at Middleton instead of a first timer but was adviced to go for a class, so being new to the sport i did. Funny thing was nobody complained then that are now. After that show i was not going to do another but decided to do the finals last Sunday as i did qualified as a first timer. Like i have said i have been bodybuilding now for just over 16 months and just followed the flow as most people that i have met diet and do a warm up then the show they aim for. Is this not the case??

I have not broken Nabba rules as i had never been in comp with any org. As in members booklet, when did my first show. To be honest it would have been silly of me not to do any other shows on my first diet. Simple thing is just go for my class now if get beat its fine as am years behind those guys with hard work i will catch up.

Not taking it personally got thick skin again now.

Will have to see tomorrows another day, love the sport so am not going to be put off by anyone.

Would be nice to maybe get some good advice:whistling:.

Let me know what you think and if i have answered your question pal thanks.


----------



## 3752

as i said nothing personel, this is common when a new guy starts to compete a promoter will advise him to compete in a class that maybe he does not suit(due to low numbers etc.....must say not all promoters) to be fair you did qualify for the all sports finals as a first timer so no issue it is not as if you did the Mr classes then do a first timers class.....

from the pics i have seen you have a bright future ahead in bodybuilding.....as for which class you should do next well you will have to speak to your NABBA Rep which is Mike Sullivan if you are from the NW if it is then Mike will definatly steer you in the right direction....


----------



## BigRy

well done mate that is a real achievment so congrats. do you have any pics from when you were 275 lb so we can see the complete transformation.


----------



## fletch1976

Pscarb said:


> as i said nothing personel, this is common when a new guy starts to compete a promoter will advise him to compete in a class that maybe he does not suit(due to low numbers etc.....must say not all promoters) to be fair you did qualify for the all sports finals as a first timer so no issue it is not as if you did the Mr classes then do a first timers class.....
> 
> from the pics i have seen you have a bright future ahead in bodybuilding.....as for which class you should do next well you will have to speak to your NABBA Rep which is Mike Sullivan if you are from the NW if it is then Mike will definatly steer you in the right direction....


Thanks for that feel better now:thumb:.


----------



## 3752

no problem mate as i said not a witch hunt....there has been some seasoned guys in the past that have switched feds and competed in the first timers class you do not fall into this group.....good luck in your future shows


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BigRy said:


> well done mate that is a real achievment so congrats. do you have any pics from when you were 275 lb so we can see the complete transformation.


here you go 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/80777-2009-tale-pictures.html


----------



## JAY-EL

fletch1976 said:


> Hi everyone thought i would join in if you dont mind as at moment it feels like a witch hunt with one are two.
> 
> Jay i did the same shows as your brother?????????? Only difference is was instead of doing 5/6 shows as a first timer i wanted to see if i could hold my own in a class YES it was not the normal thing to do but didnt want to stay as a first timer for every show. The very first show i did was Nabba N,W as you know from that i got invite to all sports final everything in between that was just practise for final.
> 
> You know me better than anyone on here Jay so why call me a trophy hunter???? Dont want to fall out but am surprised what you have said. :confused1:


Fletch Hi mate

Wasn`t having a go at you mate at all , and when I heard you won last sunday at NABBA Novice Britain was happy for you , really was but when I found out you`d won 1st timers did think that was out of order as you have won a MR class even tho in another Organisation .

The thing is in the past couple of years people have been doing this going from show to show winning comps when they shouldn`t be in that class at all the most recent one I can think of was Rob Renioldo(Spelt wrong!) winning the inter over 90`s last year in Nottingham when he`d won a couple of shows as a super heavy , and in the end was then stripped of the title. Thats why people and myself included voice there opinion on it because its unfair to the lads who have never competed before let alone won a class.

Hope that has cleared that up with you pal and anyway i`ve read your coments on MT reference me never beating you again ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ha I love a challenge , Nabba Britain Finals Class 3 i`ll be there hopefully you can to !!

Ive just gotta get this NAC Universe in Germany out of the way next saturday :cool2:

See you soon :thumbup1:


----------



## fletch1976

Lol no prob Jay.

But as on prev post you can see i qual as a first timer then did a Mr class months after. You know that.

I dont agree with people doing what you have said either, So i would not have done it. So in everyone else's eyes i have done nothing wrong mate, dont know why you have the hump lol. :lol:

Hope you do well abroad mate i know you will:thumbup1:

Looking forward to getting on stage with you again in the future and i hope theirs no hard feelings as you know me water off a ducks back lol.

Think the record needs to be changed as this really is going away from the thread.

p.s a challenge is good to keep you on your toe's:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah you guys have kinda de-railed the end of my journal lol.....

get a room


----------



## fletch1976

:tongue: Lol sorry mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAY-EL

Thanks Fletch , more than likely see you soon! :thumbup1:

IB sorry mate , Well Done again!!

:beer:


----------

